# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  صندلی داغ با حضور : AminSobati

## Dr.Bronx

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز برنامه نویس .

پس از هماهنگی های لازم با جناب ثباتی و درخواست کاربران محترم ، جناب آقای امین ثباتی به عنوان مهمان پنجم صندلی انتخاب شدند

امیدوارم دوستان عزیز سوالاتشون رو در راستان قوانین کلی سایت و همچنین قوانین صندلی داغ مطرح بفرمایند تا مشکلی پیش نیاد .


صندلی داغ شماره پنج 
با حضور : AminSobati

----------


## Dr.Bronx

سلام آقای ثباتی

خودتون رو معرفی کنید ( کمی کامل ! )
زبان برنامه نویس مورد علاقه ؟
چرا این زبان رو انتخاب کردید ؟
سیستم عامل مورد علاقه ؟
مرورگر مورد علاقتون ؟ ( خدایا ، یعنی میشه فایرفاکس نباشه ؟ )
چند ساله بصورت حرفه ای برنامه نویسی می کنید ؟
مدرک تحصیلیتون ؟
بهترین و بدترین پست یا تاپیکی که در برنامه نویس داشتید ؟ از نظر خودتون ؟
می گن این صندلی داغ ما دیگه سرد شده ؟ راست میگن ؟

----------


## REZAsys

سلام
با موتور بازی سازی آشنا هستید؟؟
انجین نویسی بلدید؟؟
بازی سازی رو در ایران چطور می بینید؟؟
امیدی هست؟؟
نظرتون درباره گرشاسپ چیه؟؟
با تشکر

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام خدمت استاد ثباتی عزیز.
چه کتابهایی در SQL رو می پسندید؟
چه سایتها و وبلاگهایی در مورد SQL نظر شما رو جلب کردند؟
نظرتون در رابطه با اوراکل چیه؟

----------


## Microname

سلام
1.شغل حرفه ای تان را به چه دلیل انتخاب کردید؟ علاقه یا پول؟ یا هردو؟ اول پول بود یا علاقه؟
2.روزتان چطور میگذرد؟ (بیشتر پای کامپیوتر یا کلا هر چیزه دیگه ای؟)
3.هدف تان چیست؟ (کلیشه ای نباشه!)
4.اگه کامپیوتر را از شما بگیرند دیگه چه کاری می توانید بکنید؟ (چه کاری بلد هستید؟ در خور کار باشه یا اصلا غیر کاری!)

----------


## Rejnev

سلام
-حجم دیتابیس برنامه نویس دات ارگ چقدر شده؟ :لبخند: 
-چند تا SQL کار مافوق حرفه ای در ایران داریم؟
-از نظر شما پیشرفته ترین سیستم دیتابیسی که در ایران پیاده سازی شده چیه و مربوط به کدوم سازمانه؟
-چیا از Sql مونده که هنوز یاد نگرفتین؟

----------


## JaguarXF

با عرض سلام.
اگر بخواهم در یک سیستم real time و distributed راهی برای این داشته باشم که در مواقعی مثل قطعی برق . از کار افتادن شبکه و ... سیستم ها بصورت آفلاین در دسترس باشند چه راه حل مستقل از محصولی پیشنهاد میکنید؟ ( منظورم از مستقل از محصول بودن این هست که وابستگی به امکانات خاص ماکروسافت سیکوئل سرور یا اوراکل و غیره نباشه)

----------


## FastCode

من فکر کردم سواله و اشتباهی جواب دادم.
حالا یه سوال میپرسم:
چی شد که شما برنامه نویس شدی؟

----------


## m.hamidreza

سلام

مهمترین ویژگی جدیدی که در  SQL2008 ،SQL2005و SQL2008 R2 توسط مایکروسافت ارائه شد رو چی میدونید؟نظرتون  درباره آینده SQL Server و پیش بینی مواردی که مایکروسافت در ورژن های  بعدی میتونه به SQL اضافه کنه چی هست؟بهترین کتابی که در زمینه  SQL خوندید کدوم کتاب هست؟ (1 کتاب فقط)نقطه ضعفی که فکر میکنید  SQL به نسبت dbهای دیگه داره چی هست؟یه توصیه برای علاقه مندان  برای موفق شدن.
ممنون از شما...

----------


## sepehr.net

سلام
1 - سرعت اینترنت تون چقدره؟
2 - دوست دارید به کجا برسین و چقدر از مسیر رو طی کردین؟
3 - بزرگترین سوتی که دادین چی بوده؟

----------


## AminSobati

عرض سلام و احترام دارم خدمت همه دوستان دوست داشتنیه سایت برنامه نویس! خوشحالم از اینکه صندلی داغ باعث شد تا نسبت به تالارهای اصلی، محفلی صمیمانه تر تشکیل بدیم. پس بدون اتلاف وقت، پاسخ به سوالات دوستان رو آغاز میکنم...





> سلام آقای ثباتی
> 
> خودتون رو معرفی کنید ( کمی کامل ! )
> زبان برنامه نویس مورد علاقه ؟
> چرا این زبان رو انتخاب کردید ؟
> سیستم عامل مورد علاقه ؟
> مرورگر مورد علاقتون ؟ ( خدایا ، یعنی میشه فایرفاکس نباشه ؟ )
> چند ساله بصورت حرفه ای برنامه نویسی می کنید ؟
> مدرک تحصیلیتون ؟
> ...


با توجه به اینکه معرفی کامل خواستین، سعی میکنم بیوگرافی بنویسم!
بنده "امین ثباتی" بدون پسوند و پیشوند، متولد سال 1355 (در تهران) هستم. سابقه آشنایی من با کامپیوتر برمیگرده به دوران دبستان. در اون زمان تنها آثار کامپیوتر که برای عموم قابل رویت باشند، یکی بانکها بودند و دیگری انیمیشن های خیلی ساده و ابتدایی کامپیوتری که در قالب کلیپهای کوتاه از تلویزیون پخش میشد. وقتی این کلیپها رو میدیدم، واقعا تحت تاثیر قرار میگرفتم. ولی حتی سر نخی برای کسب اطلاعات در این مورد نداشتم. تا اینکه وارد مدرسه راهنمایی (که البته کمی خاص بود) شدم و برای اولین بار توانستم یک کامپیوتر رو لمس کنم! یک Commodore 64! خوشبختانه زبان برنامه نویسی Basic از دروس مدرسه ما محسوب میشد و لابراتوار کامپیوتر برای کسانی که خارج از ساعت مدرسه میخواستند کار کنند،  باز بود. وقتی موفق شدم برنامه ای بنویسم که دو عدد رو از کاربر بگیره و با یک for…next اعداد مابینش رو چاپ کنه، از شادی در پوست خودم نمیگنجیدم. البته حتما میبایست اول عدد کوچکتر رو وارد میکردم در غیر اینصورت باگ میداد! این آغاز راه بود و هر روز دستور جدیدی از زبان Basic رو فرامیگرفتم. مسئول لابراتوار ساعت 8 شب با التماس من رو روانه منزل میکرد و درب رو میبست. یقینا اولین کسی که در مسیر شغلیه من حق بزرگی به گردنم آورد همون مسئول لابراتوار بود که با حوصله فراوان میموند و صبر میکرد تا من برنامه های نوشته شده در کاغذم رو تایپ و روی نوار کاست ذخیره کنم. فراموش نمیکنم که همیشه میگفت تو یک روز Computer Man بزرگی میشی! شاید هم تلقین ایشون باعث شد که این راه رو ادامه بدم!!
دوران راهنمایی با Commodore 64/128 و Amiga سپری شد. در دبیرستان که حتما هم سن و سالهای من به خاطر دارند، "طرح کاد" وجود داشت و من بدون درنگ رشته کامپیوتر رو بعنوان حرفه خودم در کنار دروس دبیرستان انتخاب کردم. در طرح کاد، گاها استاد کلاس هماهنگ میکرد و نمیومد و من به جاش درس میدادم. سابقه تدریسم به همان زمان برمیگرده. کامپیوترهای ما Philips XT/AT بود، با 8 مگابایت هارد دیسک و 640 کیلوبایت RAM! سیستم عامل DOS اونقدر کم مصرف و قانع بود که ما حتی بخشی از 640KB حافظه رو ازش Ram Drive میساختیم. با کپی کردن فایلها روی Ram Drive سرعت کار کردن با اونها به شدت افزایش پیدا میکرد. به مرور نسل پروسسورهای Pentium ظهور کردند و صنعت نرم افزار سرعت رشد بیشتری گرفت. 
FoxPro 2.5 تحت DOS اولین نرم افزار مخصوص بانک اطلاعاتی بود که بعد از زبانهای GW Basic و Quick Basic یاد گرفتم. بعدش Visual FoxPro تحت ویندوز، بعد با توجه به سابقه ای که در Basic داشتم به Visual Basic 4 و نسخه های بعدیش گرایش پیدا کردم. جالب اینجاست چون مدت طولانی با Visual Basic کار کردم که حاصلش چند نرم افزار Multi Media بود، با دنیای FoxPro و دیتابیس خیلی فاصله گرفتم. کار با دیتابیس در VB بسیار متفاوت بود و واسطه ای مثل ADO بین VB و SQL Server وجود داشت که برای من کاملا ناشناخته بود. جذابیت کار Multi Media بسیار زیاد بود و رغبتی به کار دیتابیس در VB نداشتم. حتی یکی از دوستانم که آموزشگاه کامپیوتر داشت و گاها شاگرد معرفی میکرد، بهش میگفتم اگر کسی کار دیتابیس با VB داره معرفی نکن، فقط Multi Media باشه! 
سال 2000 بود که در مجله "علم الکترونیک و کامپیوتر" مصاحبه با اولین ایرانی که مدرک مایکروسافت رو گرفته بود خوندم. فراموشش نمیکنم، آقای "فرشاد وارث" که البته در خارج از ایران امتحان داده بودن. از روی آدرس email باهاشون مکاتبه کردم که راهنماییهاشون مفید بود ولی در اون زمان از لحاظ کتاب و منابع اطلاعاتی واقعا در فقر بودیم. هنوز انسانها اینترنت رو مثل امروز پر محتوی نکرده بودند تا به راحتی بشه در هر زمینه ای مطالعه و تحقیق کرد. شرکت سماتک و سایبرتک از اولین شرکتهایی به شمار میرن که ارائه دوره های مایکروسافت رو در تهران استارت زدن. ولی این دقیقا زمانی بود که از طرف یک شرکت انگلیسی به همکاری دعوت شدم و موقعیت گذروندن چند دوره در اونجا برام فراهم شد (سال 2001). این کشور با تمام امکانات و نکات جدیدش یک طرف، کتاب فروشی هایش طرف دیگر! مثل مرغی که تازه از قفس آزاد شده، از طرفی به طرف دیگر میرفتم و با ولع تمام از هر طبقه یک کتاب برمیداشتم. مباحثی که تا اون موقع به چشم یک موضوع کوچک در VB بهش نگاه میکردم، برای خودش یک کتاب 200 صفحه ای داشت! کتابهای زیادی با خودم به ایران آوردم از جمله Pack کامل آزمون MCSD برای Visual Studio 6. تکنولوژی دات نت تازه ارائه شده بود. بالاخره به بزرگترین آرزوی زندگیم تا اون زمان رسیدم و MCSD رو با پاس کردن 4 امتحان بدست آوردم. خوشبختانه سخت گیری مایکروسافت روی مبحث دیتابیس و SQL Server در این امتحانات باعث شد تا با این نرم افزار خارق العاده آشنا بشم. نرم افزاری که هیچ وقت فکر نمیکردم تا این حد در مسیر شغلم تاثیر گذار باشه و زمانی تمام وقتم به اون اختصاص پیدا کنه! 
بعد از پایان قراردادم با شرکت انگلیسی که تعهد داشتم به مدت دو سال (تا سال 2003) در ایران براش کار کنم، کار تدریس NET. و SQL Server رو شروع کردم و دیگه استخدام جایی نشدم. هر چه میگذشت بیشتر شیفته SQL Server میشدم تا جاییکه کارهای جانبی رو کنار گذاشتم و تمام وقتم مختص به اون شد. داشتن دانشجویان زیاد، ارتباطات کاری رو افزایش میداد و مشاوره و گرفتن پروژه هم از پی آمدهای این ارتباطات بود. این روال ادامه پیدا کرد تا الان که در خدمت شما دوستان عزیزم هستم.  
از این توضیحات روشن شد که زبان مورد علاقه ام VB.NET هست و دلیلش سابقه آشناییم با زبان Basic بود. با سیستم عامل لینوکس هم اجبارا به خاطر اوراکل کار کردم ولی جای ویندوز رو در قلبم نمیگیره! مرورگر مورد علاقه ام IE هست. 
نمیدونم ملاک بدترین پست چیه، همه پستها خوب بودند، اما بهترین پست به اعتقادم "موثرترین پست" یعنی حمایت از Farsi Collation بوده که منجر به باز شدن پای زبان شیرین فارسی به SQL Server شد. ولی هیچ وقت ساپورت جامعه IT ایران (بخصوص کاربران سایت برنامه نویس) از این حرکت رو فراموش نمیکنم. 
با سابقه ای که از گفتگوی میهمانان قبلی در صندلی داغ داشتم، تصوری مبنی بر سرد شدنش ندارم. ظاهرا افرادی که انتخاب کردین پر مشلغه هستند که فاصله میافته بین برنامه ها. سایت دوست داشتنیه برنامه نویس از موارد Bold و پررنگ در افکار من هست، چه اشکالی داره شرکت در صندلی داغ هم جزو یکی از مشغله هامون باشه!؟

----------


## AminSobati

> سلام
> با موتور بازی سازی آشنا هستید؟؟
> انجین نویسی بلدید؟؟
> بازی سازی رو در ایران چطور می بینید؟؟
> امیدی هست؟؟
> نظرتون درباره گرشاسپ چیه؟؟
> با تشکر


سلام،
همونطور که اشاره کردم Multi Media از مواردی بود که در نرم افزار بسیار بهش علاقه مند بودم و اگر SQL Server جذبم نمیکرد، شاید الان Game Programmer بودم! تا چند سال پیش در زمینه طراحی و ساخت بازی بسیار عقب افتاده بودیم، اما اخیرا کارهایی دیدم که متحیر شدم و واقعا بعنوان یک ایرانی احساس غرور کردم. هیچ چیزی از دسترس ما آریایی ها دور نیست!

----------


## AminSobati

> سلام خدمت استاد ثباتی عزیز.
> چه کتابهایی در SQL رو می پسندید؟
> چه سایتها و وبلاگهایی در مورد SQL نظر شما رو جلب کردند؟
> نظرتون در رابطه با اوراکل چیه؟


سلام حمیدرضا جان،
کتابهای سری Inside از MS Press فوق العاده هستند. سایتهای مورد علاقه من، معرف حضور بقیه هم هستند مثل:
Sql-server-performance.com
Sqlservercentral.com
و وبلاگ آقای Paul Randal که سابقا در مایکروسافت کار میکرد و نویسنده کد DBCC CHECKDB هست  بسیار مورد علاقمه.
اوراکل و SQL Server هر دو بانکهای قابلی هستند. ولی هیچ دلیلی برای استفاده از اوراکل روی ویندوز نمیبینم. سرعت؟ ابدا! ولی اگر روی لینوکس کار میکنید، پیشنهاد اول من اوراکل هست.

----------


## AminSobati

> سلام
> 1.شغل حرفه ای تان را به چه دلیل انتخاب کردید؟ علاقه یا پول؟ یا هردو؟ اول پول بود یا علاقه؟
> 2.روزتان چطور میگذرد؟ (بیشتر پای کامپیوتر یا کلا هر چیزه دیگه ای؟)
> 3.هدف تان چیست؟ (کلیشه ای نباشه!)
> 4.اگه کامپیوتر را از شما بگیرند دیگه چه کاری می توانید بکنید؟ (چه کاری بلد هستید؟ در خور کار باشه یا اصلا غیر کاری!)


سلام،
- علاقه در ابتدای راه! ولی هر کاری رو با علاقه انجام بدین، بی شک درآمد زایی هم خواهد داشت. 

- در طول روز معمولا سر کلاس، یا پیش مشتری برای مشاوره هستم

- هدفم اینه که بنده ی خوبی برای خدا باشم اگر شیطان بگذاره! بالاخره همه ما شاغل هستیم و درآمد داریم (یکی کمتر یکی بیشتر)، نباید برای این دنیا حرص زد. هر وقت بتونم کار یا کلاسی رو به اطرافیانم ارجاع میدم تا اونها هم بهره ببرن. احساس میکنم این من رو به هدفم میرسونه، چون "کار خوب" یک چیزه ماندگاره. اما اگر در مورد اهداف دنیوی بخوام صحبت کنم، دوست دارم پای مایکروسافت به ایران باز بشه تا جایزه MVP رو بگیرم. در حال حاضر MVPهایی در سایر کشورها میشناسم که به لحاظ علمی از من بالاتر نیستند و به اندازه من فعالیت در گسترش فناوری مایکروسافت انجام میدن، اما چون کشورشون تحریم نیست، MVP گرفتن.

- تا به حال از یکی دو شرکت پیشنهاد داشتم که مدیرفروش بشم! به خاطر روابط عمومی! ولی اصلا بهش فکر هم نمیکنم. ضمنا در کنار کار، ورزش تیراندازی رو بصورت جدی و حرفه ای دنبال میکنم، شاید بتونم مربی خوبی بشم. برخلاف چیزی که عموم تصور دارند، رشته تیراندازی (البته بصورت ورزش) برای افرادی با روحیه خشن و طغیانگر نیست. من در این ورزش، صبر، تمرکز، خلاقیت و جدیت رو یاد گرفتم و سعی میکنم به سایر کارهام در زندگی تعمیم بدم تا موفقیت کسب کنم.

----------


## r00tkit

سلام اقای ثباتی خوب هستین  چه عجب !!

فکر کنم من یه 5-6 تا پست  زدم تا اقای ثباتی بیاد رو این صندلی بشینه

سوال)

  اقای ثباتی شده تا حالا چیزی تو SqlServer ببینید که بلد نبودید
 (مفهوم و تکنولوژی منظورم هستش+T-SQL)

به نظر شما سطح علمی ایرانی ها( مخصوصا" اعضاء سایت) در زمینه database چقدره؟

به نظر شما سیر مطالعاتی برای حرفه ای شده در database و sqlserver  چی هستش؟ اولویت مفاهیم برای یاد گیری (و چه چیز هایی نیاز هستش)

NOSQL جای SQL رو می گیره ؟


ادامه دارد

----------


## AminSobati

> سلام
> -حجم دیتابیس برنامه نویس دات ارگ چقدر شده؟
> -چند تا SQL کار مافوق حرفه ای در ایران داریم؟
> -از نظر شما پیشرفته ترین سیستم دیتابیسی که در ایران پیاده سازی شده چیه و مربوط به کدوم سازمانه؟
> -چیا از Sql مونده که هنوز یاد نگرفتین؟


سلام،
- راستش هیچ اطلاع دقیقی از حجم سایت ندارم، ولی با توجه به اینکه محتویات اصلی بصورت Text بوده و تعداد پستها بالاست، قائدتا دو گیگابایت رو باید رد کرده باشه.

- SQL کار فوق حرفه ای بستگی به تعریفش داره. اگر با افراد خارج از ایران مقایسه میکنید، باید بگم هیچی! 

- من چند دیتابیس خوب دیدم در ایران. یکی از پیچیده ترین و پیشرفته ترینش مربوط به سازمان بورس میشه که نحوه محاسبات بسیار پیچیده است.

- SQL Server از کامپوننتهای زیادی تشکیل شده. تا به حال من تمام وقتم روی Database Engine معطوف بوده. ولی مثلا شاخه OLAP و Business Intelligence دنیای دیگه ای هست که متاسفانه بازار کارش در ایران خوب نبوده و اندک زمانی هست که شرکتها و سازمانها بهش روی آوردند. در مورد OLAP و BI تجربه ای ندارم.

----------


## AminSobati

> با عرض سلام.
> اگر بخواهم در یک سیستم real time و distributed راهی برای این داشته باشم که در مواقعی مثل قطعی برق . از کار افتادن شبکه و ... سیستم ها بصورت آفلاین در دسترس باشند چه راه حل مستقل از محصولی پیشنهاد میکنید؟ ( منظورم از مستقل از محصول بودن این هست که وابستگی به امکانات خاص ماکروسافت سیکوئل سرور یا اوراکل و غیره نباشه)


سلام،
معمولا این Solutionها به خود تولید کننده محصول (مایکروسافت یا اوراکل) وابستگی دارند. چون فرایندی که باید در هنگام Failure انجام بشه تا سیستم دوباره Available بشه، فقط توسط خود اون نرم افزار قابل درک هست. تصور کنید شما یک SAN قدرتمند دارین که 48 دیسک بصورت RAID در اون کار میکنند. دو سرور خوب هم دارین که Cluster شدن و SAN رو بعنوان Storage تحت کنترل دارند. وقتی یکی از سرورها به مشکل برخورد کنند، اینجا سخت افزار نمیتونه کاربرها رو به سرور دیگر منتقل کنه. چون نمیشناسه دیتابیس چیه و چه ساختاری داره. این خود SQL Server یا اوراکل هست که باید کاربرهاش رو مدیریت کنه. 
البته شاید من منظور شما رو در این سوال خوب درک نکردم!

----------


## AminSobati

> من فکر کردم سواله و اشتباهی جواب دادم.
> حالا یه سوال میپرسم:
> چی شد که شما برنامه نویس شدی؟


سلام،
فقط علاقه! اساسا در کشور ما کسی برای پولدار شدن سراغ این رشته نمیره. تمام کسانی که پای این صنعت ماندند و شرکتی رو پرورش دادند، به خاطر علاقه خودشون بود. و اگر نه چنانچه شما سرمایه ای داشته باشید، راه اندازی یک مغازه نان فانتزی لوکس بیشتر از یک شرکت نرم افزاری بازده داره! 
البته منظور من از پولدار شدن در رده بسیار بالا بود. انکار نمیکنم که بعضی برنامه نویسهای خوب ما یا تحلیل گران سیستم، ماهی 5-6 میلیون درآمد دارند. ولی در مقایسه با کسی که ساختمان سازی انجام میده، این رقم قابل توجه نیست.

----------


## AminSobati

> سلام
> 
> مهمترین ویژگی جدیدی که در  SQL2008 ،SQL2005و SQL2008 R2 توسط مایکروسافت ارائه شد رو چی میدونید؟نظرتون  درباره آینده SQL Server و پیش بینی مواردی که مایکروسافت در ورژن های  بعدی میتونه به SQL اضافه کنه چی هست؟بهترین کتابی که در زمینه  SQL خوندید کدوم کتاب هست؟ (1 کتاب فقط)نقطه ضعفی که فکر میکنید  SQL به نسبت dbهای دیگه داره چی هست؟یه توصیه برای علاقه مندان  برای موفق شدن.
> ممنون از شما...


سلام،
- نسخه 2005 نسبت به 2000 واقعا یک نسخه جدید نبود، بلکه یک نسل جدید به حساب میاد. از 2000 به 2005 امکانات Development چشمگیرتر از امکانات Administration هستند. ولی از 2005 به 2008 بلعکس.

در 2005 مهمترین ویژگی بهبود TSQL بود مثل: Ranking Functions, CTE, Pivot, Error Handling, Cross Apply

در 2008 قابلیتهای Policy Based Management, Resource Governor, Data Compression, Auditing نظر Adminها 
رو بیشتر تامین کرد

در R2 بیشتر روی Business Intelligence کار شده و در Database Engine پدیده خاصی نیست.

- نسخه های بعدی SQL Server  احتمالا باز هم به سمت استاندارهای زبان SQL پیش میره و شاهد Integration بهتر با سایر محصولات مایکروسافت خواهیم بود.

- دو کتاب خیلی برای من مفید بودند و خودم رو نسبت بهشون مدیون میدونم. ولی چون قراره یکی نام برده بشه به این اشاره میکنم:

The Guru's Guide to SQL Server Architecture and Internals

از انتشارات Addison Wesley. جا داره از نویسنده این کتاب یادی کنم چون در کمال تاسف به علت بیماری در حالی که سن زیادی نداشت (به نظرم کمتر از 40) فوت شدن. Ken Henderson از پرسنل مایکروسافت بود و وبلاگش تا زمان حیات در Favorite مرورگرم قرار داشت. روحش شاد!

- کمبودی که SQL Server هنوز براش راه حل ریشه ای ارائه نکرده، Load Balancing هست. راهکارهایی در حال حاضر داره ولی هنوز کامل نیستند. 

- موفقیت در رشته IT از نظر من سه مرحله اصلی داره:

1) تقویت زبان انگلیسی: کسانی که Leader صنعت IT هستند متاسفانه با زبان فارسی تکلم نمیکنند و نمینویسند. یک برنامه نویس اگر بخواد به کتابها و منابع فارسی موجود در بازار یا اینترنت بسنده کنه، راه سخت و دشواری برای Expert شدن انتخاب کرده و باید سعی و خطای بسیاری انجام بده. در حالیکه خواندن یک Article یا یک پست در وبلاگ پرسنل مایکروسافت، میتونه ساعتها وقتش رو Save کنه. 

2) مطالعه و انباشتن اطلاعات در مغز: با فرض داشتن شرط قبلی، در حد افراط مطالعه کنید. روزی نباشه که چیز جدید یاد نگیریم. پر کردن مغز با اطلاعات به مثابه Inputهای عقل ماست. هر چی ورودی بیشتر باشه، Output بهتر خواهد بود. مغز انسان دارای یک Process داخلی هست که مرتب در حال سازماندهی و Categorize کردن ورودیهاست. خوشبختانه این Process هیچ وقت End Task نمیشه! حتی زمانی که خواب هستیم. بعد از دسته بندی، درست در زمانی که فکر شما درگیر یافتن جواب مسئله ای هست، این اطلاعات طبقه بندی شده سریع Match و پیدا خواهند شد

3) تمرین هر آنچه که یاد گرفتیم: هر چیزی که مطالعه میکنید (در مرحله قبل)، خواه یک دستور بسیار ساده باشه، خواه یک Solution پر درد سر (مثل Replication) حتما تمرین کنید.

----------


## AminSobati

> سلام
> 1 - سرعت اینترنت تون چقدره؟
> 2 - دوست دارید به کجا برسین و چقدر از مسیر رو طی کردین؟
> 3 - بزرگترین سوتی که دادین چی بوده؟


سلام،
- من از منزل با Dialup وصل میشم ولی چون در طول روز ممکنه در چند شرکت حضور پیدا کنم، در صورت نیاز به اینترنت از طریق ADSL با سرعتهای متنوع Connect میشم

- علاقه مند به دریافت جایزه MVP هستم و راهی براش نمونده، جز اینکه مایکروسافت ایران رو از تحریم خارج کنه. البته در پستهای قبلی هم در موردش مطالبی رو عرض کردم

- سوتی! برای همه پیش میاد، ولی چون دارم به سرعت تایپ میکنم اجازه بدین در موردش فکر کنم تا یکی از اون ناب هاشو براتون بنویسم! در پستهای بعدیم این قسمت رو جواب خواهم داد :)

----------


## حسین فلاحی

سلام آقای ثباتی.

1- اگه یه روز اطلاعات مهمی داشته باشین و از بین بره چه حالی بهتون دست می ده؟
2- نظرتون در مورد بازی کردن چیه (با کامپیوتر)؟ مفید می دونین یا مضر؟
3- دوست دارین شما برای مایکروسافت کار کنین یا مایکروسافت برای شما؟
4- اگر یک روز بیل گیتس رو ببینین چه انتقادی ازش می کنین؟
5- چرا IE؟

----------


## AminSobati

> سلام اقای ثباتی خوب هستین  چه عجب !!
> 
> فکر کنم من یه 5-6 تا پست  زدم تا اقای ثباتی بیاد رو این صندلی بشینه
> 
> سوال)
> 
>   اقای ثباتی شده تا حالا چیزی تو SqlServer ببینید که بلد نبودید
>  (مفهوم و تکنولوژی منظورم هستش+T-SQL)
> 
> ...


سلام دوست عزیزم، بنده هم مشتاق دیدار هستم!

- حقیقتا خلاقیت در دنیای SQL Server پایان نداره و گاها ترفندهایی آدم میبینه که از اعماق وجود تحسین میکنه. ولی مفاهیم و Conceptها همگی برام روشن هستند. البته اگر بعد از این همه سال روشن نشده باشند تعجب داره!

- متاسفانه مثل اکثر شاخه های تکنولوژی ما چند قدم عقب تر از دنیا هستیم و در دیتابیس هم همینطور. وقتی سوالات Forumهای داخلی رو با Forumهای خارجی مقایسه کنید، تفاوت ملموس میشه که ما گیر چی هستیم و اونها گیر چی! ولی با توجه به اینکه چند ساله در Forum این سایت فعالیت میکنم، سطح سوالات دوستان خیلی ارتقاء پیدا کرده و این من رو خوشحال میکنه. 

- سیر مطالعاتی رو در سه مرحله در پستهای قبلی اشاره کردم. اما از نظر دسته بندی مطالب خود SQL Server، مفاهیم Design پیش نیاز Admin هستند.

- من خوش بین نیستم که واقعا جای SQL رو بگیره، هر چیزی را بهر کاری ساخته اند!

----------


## AminSobati

> سلام آقای ثباتی.
> 
> 1- اگه یه روز اطلاعات مهمی داشته باشین و از بین بره چه حالی بهتون دست می ده؟
> 2- نظرتون در مورد بازی کردن چیه (با کامپیوتر)؟ مفید می دونین یا مضر؟
> 3- دوست دارین شما برای مایکروسافت کار کنین یا مایکروسافت برای شما؟
> 4- اگر یک روز بیل گیتس رو ببینین چه انتقادی ازش می کنین؟
> 5- چرا IE؟


سلام،

- اگر Backup نداشته باشم خیلی خودم رو ملامت میکنم!

- بازی های کامپیوتری خیلی ظرافتها رو به انسان یاد میدن، حتی به نظر من برای سنین پایین هم بسیار مفیده. ولی بازی هایی که روح بچه ها رو تخریب میکنه خیر. 

- در حال حاضر فکر میکنم من و مایکروسافت هر دو برای هم کار میکنیم. من تکنولوژی اون رو ترویج میدم و اونها با نسخه های جدید تر، فرصت برگزاری کلاس و مشاوره های متنوع تر رو برای من فراهم میکنند. win-win!

- انتقادی که میکنم در حیطه تجربه خودم خواهم بود. بهش میگم چرا برای قابلیت Load Balancing در SQL Server اینقدر دست دست میکنن!

- چون IE ماله ویندوز و مایکروسافته! و از البته از لحاظ کاری هم کمبودی ندارم باهاش

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام مجدد خدمت استاد عزیز.
برای تقویت زبانتون چی کار میکنید؟چه چیزی رو پیشنهاد میدید؟
چرا وقتی یک نسخه جدید از sql میاد بیرون اولین کسانی که در موردش مطلب مینویسند انتشارات خارجی هستند و ماها در این حیطه هیچ فعالیتی نداریم؟؟
چرا خارجی ها از ما یک گام جلوتر هستند؟
راه حل پیشنهادی شما برای اینکه ما از اونها جلو بزنیم چیه؟

----------


## Rejnev

سلام مجدد
آیا صرف میکنه که ما ایرانی ها هم یک سیستم RDBMS مثل sql بسازیم(البته در حد خیلی ساده تر) یا اینکه زیادی عقبیم و هرگز نمیرسیم و وقت تلف کردنه و بهتره صرفا از محصولات موجود استفاده کنیم.
در صورت ساخت چه مشکلاتی سر راهمون خواهد بود. :لبخند:

----------


## mazdadoost

سلام !
تا حالا با ODBMS هایی مثل versant کارکردین؟
آیا امکانات شی گرای RDBMS هایی مثل SQL Server یا Oracle میتونند در سطح دیتابیس به حل مشکل Object Relational mismatch کمک کنند ؟ اگه آره چطوری؟
مرسی.

----------


## Marjan_Bala

سلام آقای ثباتی
فکر کنم تا الان این صندلی داغ مفیدترین صندلی داغ بود.
1_میشه بفرمایید مدرک تحصیلیتون چیه و احیانا کدوم دانشگاه درس خوندین؟
2_نظرتون در مورد آقای روحانی رانکوهی؟
3_نظرتون در مورد آقای کرامتی؟
4_آیا تا الان کار تالیف هم انجام دادین؟
5_در حال حاضر چه ماشینی دارین؟!!

----------


## FastCode

> سلام آقای ثباتی
> فکر کنم تا الان این صندلی داغ مفیدترین صندلی داغ بود.
> 1_میشه بفرمایید مدرک تحصیلیتون چیه و احیانا کدوم دانشگاه درس خوندین؟
> 2_نظرتون در مورد آقای روحانی رانکوهی؟
> 3_نظرتون در مورد آقای کرامتی؟
> 4_آیا تا الان کار تالیف هم انجام دادین؟
> 5_در حال حاضر چه ماشینی دارین؟!!


6_سه رقم آخر شماره شناسنامه و کد پستیتون رو هم بدید تا زودتر پیداتون کنیم.
شوخی کردم.
ولی اگر این دو تا سوال رو جواب بدید معلوم میشه که ((از اینترنت خیلی استفاده میکنید ||  کار اداری زیادی انجام میدید) && حافظتون خیلی قویه)

----------


## AminSobati

> سلام مجدد خدمت استاد عزیز.
> برای تقویت زبانتون چی کار میکنید؟چه چیزی رو پیشنهاد میدید؟
> چرا وقتی یک نسخه جدید از sql میاد بیرون اولین کسانی که در موردش مطلب مینویسند انتشارات خارجی هستند و ماها در این حیطه هیچ فعالیتی نداریم؟؟
> چرا خارجی ها از ما یک گام جلوتر هستند؟
> راه حل پیشنهادی شما برای اینکه ما از اونها جلو بزنیم چیه؟


سلام،

- دوست داشتم در مورد زبان این سوال پرسیده بشه تا تجربه ارزشمند خودم رو در اختیارتون قرار بدم. برام خیلی دردناکه وقتی ازم کتاب خوب SQL Server سراغ میگیرن ولی میگن فارسی باشه! این یعنی طرف به جای جاده آسفالت، جاده خاکی رو برای رسیدن به هدف انتخاب کرده. پس هم دیرتر میرسه (اگر برسه)، هم با اتلاف انرژی بیشتری راه رو طی میکنه. ولی وقتی کسی میپرسه برای تقویت زبان چه کنم تا از این دریای بی کران اینترنت و ebookهای رایگان استفاده کنم، به وجد میام.
11 یا 12 سال پیش، از نمایشگاه Gitex دوبی که اون زمان  واقعا هنوز رونق داشت، یک کتاب VB6 خریدم. وقتی شروع به خواندش کردم، مثل آدمی که  روی خرده شیشه راه میره، با هر لغتی که بلد نبودم مواجه میشدم، انگار یک تکه از شیشه ها مجروحم میکرد. بعد از چند صفحه، کلافه شدم و دیدم این راهش نیست! برگشتم به صفحه اول و با خودم عهد کردم حتی یک لغت رو ندانسته ازش رد نشم. پس هر لغت جدید رو یاد داشت میکردم و معنیش رو از دیکشنری مینوشتم. این لغتها مرتب در صفحات بعدی تکرار میشدند و انگار در جاده مه آلود حرکت میکردم ولی این مه داشت برطرف میشد و زیبایی تابش خورشید رو حس میکردم! با گذشت یک سوم کتاب، دیگه شاید 5 صفحه میخوندم تا به یک لغت جدید برخورد کنم. اما با این همه لغت جدید چه کنیم که فراموش نشه؟ دانشمندانی که روی سیستم یادگیری مغز مطالعه کردند به این حقیقت رسیدند که اگر یک مطلب جدید در مقاطع زمانی مختلف و حساب شده مرور بشه، دیگه هیچ وقت فراموش نخواهد نشد. این فواصل زمانی عبارتند از:
1 ساعت پس از یاد گیری
24 ساعت پس از یاد گیری
3 روز بعد از مرور قبلی
1 هفته بعد از مرور قبلی
1 ماه بعد از مرور قبلی
و اگر خواستین تا آخر عمر فراموش نکنید: 3 ماه بعد از مرور قبلی هم داشته باشین
من لغتهای جدید و معنیشون رو روی برگه های کوچکی نوشتم، در هر برگ 11 لغت جا میشد. این برگه ها شماره داشتند و در یک سررسید ثبت کردم که فرضا فردا باید برگه شماره 1 و 2 رو مرور کنم، یک هفته بعد از فردا باز هم همین دو برگه و الی آخر...
روزی دو برگ (22 لغت) برنامه مرور من بود و ظرف چند ماه 2000 لغت رو حفظ کردم که همین تعداد، بسیار بیش از چیزی هست که برای مطالعه کتاب یا حتی صحبت کردن در یک مسافرت خارج از کشور بهش نیاز دارم. این روش بدون اغراق معجزه میکنه!
اینکه اول اونها مطلب مینویسند به خاطر این هست که اونها این محصول رو تولید میکنند. لذا دانش عمیق و دست اولش در اختیار خودشونه. ولی معضل اصلی اول یا دوم نوشتن نیست، مهم "چی" نوشتن هست. خیلی از کتابهای خارجی هم دیر Publish میشن ولی وقتی میخونین متعجب میشین که این همه مدت این قابلیتها وجود داشته ولی من ازش بی خبر بودم! 
جلوزدن از رقبای خارجی فقط یک کلید داره، این کلید رو هم خدا بیامرز آقای Henderson که در همین تاپیک ازش یاد کردم بیان کرده. البته هدفش از این جمله که قصد دارم بگم چیز دیگه ای بود، ولی دقیقا خود نکته است:
"مهم این هست که بدونیم یک چیز چجوری کار میکنه، به جای اینکه بلد باشیم خوب باهاش کار کنیم"
وقتی شما بدونین موتور یک ماشین چطور کار میکنه، ارزشمندتر خواهد بود تا اینکه یک راننده حرفه ای بشین. چون راننده خوب بالاخره پیدا میشه اما اگر دانشمون در مورد موتور کم باشه، نه میتونیم تقویتش کنیم، نه میتونیم یکی بهترش رو بسازیم. علت عقب ماندن ما در این هست که دانش عمیق نداریم.

----------


## AminSobati

> سلام مجدد
> آیا صرف میکنه که ما ایرانی ها هم یک سیستم RDBMS مثل sql بسازیم(البته در حد خیلی ساده تر) یا اینکه زیادی عقبیم و هرگز نمیرسیم و وقت تلف کردنه و بهتره صرفا از محصولات موجود استفاده کنیم.
> در صورت ساخت چه مشکلاتی سر راهمون خواهد بود.


سلام،
توانایی فنی در تولید چنین نرم افزاری یک طرف، اینکه آیا چنین کاری توجیه داره یا خیر طرف دیگر. وقتی کشور خودمون اتوموبیلهایی با کیفیت پایین تولید میکنه و میفروشه، به این خاطر هست که اتوموبیل وارداتی 300 درصد عوارض بهش تعلق میگیره. پس من و شما چاره ای جز خرید ماشین داخلی نداریم. ولی اگر یک Database Engine (با همه مشقاتش!) تولید کردیم، چند باید فروخته بشه که با SQL Server پنج هزارتومانی رقابت کنه و هزینه خودش رو دربیاره؟! 
از حیث فنی، تولید نرم افزارهایی مثل SQL Server و Oracle دانش فنی در حد تولید یک هواپیمای ایرباس رو لازم داره. SQL Server 7  که تکنولوژی دهه 90 هست، 300 نفر در خط تولیدش فعالیت داشتند. SQL Server 2008 جای خود. پس تجسم کنید که چه سرمایه ای برای این کار لازمه. احتمالا میشه یک پروژه ای مثل سیستم عامل ملی که چند میلیارد تومان پول صرفش شد و الان حتی اسمش رو هم نمیشنویم!

----------


## AminSobati

> سلام آقای ثباتی
> فکر کنم تا الان این صندلی داغ مفیدترین صندلی داغ بود.
> 1_میشه بفرمایید مدرک تحصیلیتون چیه و احیانا کدوم دانشگاه درس خوندین؟
> 2_نظرتون در مورد آقای روحانی رانکوهی؟
> 3_نظرتون در مورد آقای کرامتی؟
> 4_آیا تا الان کار تالیف هم انجام دادین؟
> 5_در حال حاضر چه ماشینی دارین؟!!




سلام،
کارشناس نرم افزار هستم و با اینکه آقای رانکوهی رو ندیدم، براشون احترام زیادی قائلم چون از پیش کسوت های بحث بانک اطلاعاتی در کشورمون هستن. آقای کرامتی در شمار دوستان بسیار خوبم هستن و این سایت مدیون زحمات ایشون هست. 
به کار تالیف بسیار علاقه مندم ولی حتی فرصت راه اندازی یک وبلاگ هم تا کنون فراهم نشده. 
معمولا وقتی سوال میکنند ماشینتون چی هست میخوان بدونن شما چقدر پول دارین! خوب من به جای اینکه بگم ماشینم چیه سوال اصلی رو جواب میدم: به هیچ وجه فکر رویایی نکنید!!

----------


## AminSobati

> سلام !
> تا حالا با ODBMS هایی مثل versant کارکردین؟
> آیا امکانات شی گرای RDBMS هایی مثل SQL Server یا Oracle میتونند در سطح دیتابیس به حل مشکل Object Relational mismatch کمک کنند ؟ اگه آره چطوری؟
> مرسی.



سلام،
اساسا این ناهماهنگیهای اجتناب ناپذیر زمانی بوجود میاد که دیتابیس شما با مدل Relational کار میکنه ولی Application با مدل Object Oriented طراحی شده. پس، از اساس این دو با هم انطباق کامل ندارند. خود بانک هم نمیتونه کمک موثری انجام بده. موضوع ORDBMS سالیان زیادی هست که مطرحه و حتی شرکتهایی دست به تولید چنین بانکی زدند. مایکروسافت قرار بود در SQL Server 2005 قابلیتهایی از این قبیل رو ارائه کنه. حتی کتاب نسخه بتای 2005 فصلی در مورد Object Space در سمت ADO داشت ولی وقتی نسخه نهایی یا RTM عرضه شد، این قابلیتها دیده نشد و نسخه اصلی همون کتاب، فصل مربوط به Object Space رو حذف کرده بود. حتما میپرسید چرا! به دلیل اینکه مایکروسافت با شم اقتصادیش به این نکته پی برد که ارائه و ساپورت چنین مدلی سود آوری لازم رو نداره و اگر هزینه اش رو صرف مدل Relational کنه مشتری بیشتری خواهد داشت.

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

سلام
شما انسان بسیار شریف، شیک پوش و جنتلمنی هستید. [من رو یادتون میاد؟] 



چه پیشنهادی برای پیشرفت و آینده شغلی و تحصیلی به دانشجویان کامپیوتر دارید؟

چه پیشنهادی به افرادی دارید که می خواهند در آینده روی Application ها کار کنند؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام مجدد خدمت استاد عزیز.
پ.ن : به نظرم قشنگترین صندلی داغ همین بود.

استاد شما یک کتاب 600 -700 صفحه ای رو چگونه مطالعه میکنید؟
اگر نیاز باشه از ابتدا مطالعه کنید آیا یادداشت برداری میکنید؟ یادداشت برداری هاتون چگونه است.؟
یعنی در دفتر یا در سررسید خاصی اونا رو مینویسید یا نه؟؟
روزی چند ساعت مطالعه میکنید؟؟
بیشتر از Ebook استفاده میکنید یا کتابهای کاغذی.؟؟
روزی چند ساعت با کامپیوتر کار حرفه ای میکنید؟؟( نه وقت گذرانی مثل گوش دادن موزیک یا اینترنت گردی)

ممنونم.

----------


## #target

نظرتون راجع به PostgreSQL و برتری هایی که نسبت به SQL Server داره ؟ (بدون توجه به قانون کپی رایت !!!)

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

سلام
1. جدای از بحث سیستم عامل که در پست های قبلی پاسخ دادید، SQL Server را برای چه حجم کاری توصیه میکنید؟ آیا تقسیم بندی هایی که در مورد کارائی و اندازه پایگاه داده های SQL Server و ORACLE می شود را قبول دارید؟ (11g و 2008)
برای کارهای خیلی بزرگ با حجم تراکنش بالا چه پایگاه داده ای را توصیه می کنید؟

2. به نظر شما مهمترین کمبود Replication چیست؟ یا اگر چی داشت بهتر می شد؟

3. آینده پایگاه داده رابطه ای را چگونه ارزیابی می کنید؟

4. کیفیت کدام یک از موارد زیر به نظر شما بیشتر است؟ (منظورم استفاده از کلاس ها در پایگاه داده است)  SQlServer+.Net یا ORACLE+Java 
به طور کلی کیفیت وارد شدن دات نت در SQLServer چقدر است؟

----------


## r00tkit

سلام  دوباره 




> به نظرم قشنگترین صندلی داغ همین بود


صد درصد 

چرا شما اینهمه محبوب هستین ؟

اقای ثباتی چرا شما هیچ موقع(تا انجایی که من یاد دارم) توی همایش اعضاء  شرکت نمی کنید ( تنها راه دیدار حضوری شما برای ما شهرستانیها )

بهترین کتاب هایی که در مورد Sqlserver و  database خوندید چی بود؟

بهترین  چیزی که تو sqlserver جلب توجه می کنه چیه؟


استاد بزرگترین هدفتون تو زندگی چی هستش؟ 

چه چیز هایی باعث شده به اینجا برسید( فقط تلاش خودتون یا و...)

ایا نقش خدا رو تو پیشرفتتون دخیل می دونید؟

اگه بخواین از کسی تشکر کنین  ان کیه ؟

بهترین و بدترین خاطرهی شما توی سایت چی هستش استاد؟ 

از بین کسایی که از سایت خدافظی کردن دوست داشتین کدومشون  به سایت برگرده؟

ایا سایت کیفیت خودشو از دست داده؟

دوست داشتین توی انتخواب بهترین عضو سایت
 اول می شدین ( inprise دوم می شد"* اصلا این inprise چرا اسمشو هیچ موقع نمی گفت*")؟ 

شما دست نیافتنی هستین؟ (کسی می تونه به پای شما برسه)

شاید ادامه دارد ....

----------


## AminSobati

> سلام مجدد خدمت استاد عزیز.
> پ.ن : به نظرم قشنگترین صندلی داغ همین بود.
> 
> استاد شما یک کتاب 600 -700 صفحه ای رو چگونه مطالعه میکنید؟
> اگر نیاز باشه از ابتدا مطالعه کنید آیا یادداشت برداری میکنید؟ یادداشت برداری هاتون چگونه است.؟
> یعنی در دفتر یا در سررسید خاصی اونا رو مینویسید یا نه؟؟
> روزی چند ساعت مطالعه میکنید؟؟
> بیشتر از Ebook استفاده میکنید یا کتابهای کاغذی.؟؟
> روزی چند ساعت با کامپیوتر کار حرفه ای میکنید؟؟( نه وقت گذرانی مثل گوش دادن موزیک یا اینترنت گردی)
> ...



سلام،
طبعا بستگی داره که کتاب رو بعنوان مرجع استفاده میکنیم یا میخوایم از "الف" تا "ی" رو مطالعه کنیم. در حالت اول که طبعا فقط فصل مورد نیاز مطالعه خواهد شد، اما قسمت مهم، حالت دوم هست. من با ebook راحت تر هستم چون انعطاف پذیری بیشتری داره. قابل حمل هست (در نوت بوک یا موبایل)، میشه راحت برای یاد داشت برداری ازش Copy/Paste کرد، حتی تصاویرش. برای هر کتابی که کامل باید خوانده بشه یک فایل word درست میکنم و نکات مهم رو Paste میکنم. ولی بعد از چند صفحه یک وسواس به سراغتون میاد که متوجه میشین دارین هر صفحه رو کامل Copy/Paste میکنین چون همش مهمه! مراقب این حس باشید. سعی کنید فقط نکات کلیدی رو ذخیره کنید. مرور کردن نکات کلیدی خودش باعث میشه نکات جانبی یادآوری بشن. برای سایر منابع، مثل یک مقاله یا وبلاگ، یک فایل عمومی دارم که داخل اون Copy/Paste میکنم. به خاطر درگیری شغلی، تعداد ساعتهای مطالعه من اخیرا کاهش پیدا کرده ولی سابقا حداقل روزی 2 ساعت مطالعه و 2 ساعت تمرین روی همون مطالب داشتم (مرحله دوم و سوم موفقیت که در پستهای قبلی ذکر شد!). تعداد ساعات کار با کامپیوتر خیلی متغیره. از نیم ساعت تا 8 ساعت (وقتی پروژه رو به منزل آوردم!) نوسان داره.

----------


## AminSobati

> نظرتون راجع به PostgreSQL و برتری هایی که نسبت به SQL Server داره ؟ (بدون توجه به قانون کپی رایت !!!)


سلام،
واقعا راجع به PostgreSQL اونقدر اطلاعات کمه که اجازه بدین در موردش اظهار نظری نکنم چون ممکنه قضاوت غلط انجام بدم

----------


## AminSobati

> سلام
> 1. جدای از بحث سیستم عامل که در پست های قبلی پاسخ دادید، SQL Server را برای چه حجم کاری توصیه میکنید؟ آیا تقسیم بندی هایی که در مورد کارائی و اندازه پایگاه داده های SQL Server و ORACLE می شود را قبول دارید؟ (11g و 2008)
> برای کارهای خیلی بزرگ با حجم تراکنش بالا چه پایگاه داده ای را توصیه می کنید؟
> 
> 2. به نظر شما مهمترین کمبود Replication چیست؟ یا اگر چی داشت بهتر می شد؟
> 
> 3. آینده پایگاه داده رابطه ای را چگونه ارزیابی می کنید؟
> 
> 4. کیفیت کدام یک از موارد زیر به نظر شما بیشتر است؟ (منظورم استفاده از کلاس ها در پایگاه داده است)  SQlServer+.Net یا ORACLE+Java 
> به طور کلی کیفیت وارد شدن دات نت در SQLServer چقدر است؟


سلام،
یکی از ویژگیهای محصولات مایکروسافت که من رو شیفته کرده و کمتر در محصولات سایر شرکتها دیده میشه، توجه آشکار به کاربری آسان یا User Friendliness هست. SQL Server در بسیاری از نرم افزارها واقعا در حد MS Access استفاده میشه. یعنی کاربری که تا دیروز با Access کار میکرده، وقتی امروز تصمیم میگیره بره سراغ SQL Server، ویزارد نصب رو چشم بسته Next میکنه و بعد از پایان نصب، وقتی وارد Management Studio میشه خیلی راحت متوجه میشه از کجا باید جدول بسازه و جنس فیلدها رو تعیین کنه! وقتی میریم در مقیاس های بزرگ و حرفه ای، درک میکنیم که در پشت این ظاهر ساده و بی تکلف، چه هوشی پنهانه. SQL Server از نسخه 2000 بصورت جدی پا به عرصه Enterprise Level گذاشت. شرکتهای زیادی ازDB2  IBM و Oracle به SQL Server سوییچ کردند. حجم های چند ترابایتی و چند ده میلیارد رکوردی در شرکتهایی مثل Verizon Communications و UPSS و ... که از SQL Server استفاده میکنند گواه این مطالبه. پس توصیه من باز منحصر به OS میشه. برای ویندوز از SQL Server و برای Linux از Oracle استفاده کنید.
Replication در SQL Server یکی از پیشرفته ترین کامپوننتها محسوب میشه. دو سال پیش کلاسی داشتم که چند ادمین Oracle از طرف یک شرکت برای گذراندن دوره ادمین SQL Server معرفی شده بودند. روحیه این دوستان در جلسه اول طوری بود که گویا به SQL Server لطف کردند که سر کلاسش نشستن! یکی دو جلسه اول به بحث (یا بهتر بگم کل کل!) گذشت. یواش یواش که قابلیتهای SQL Server هویدا میشد، یخ این دوستان هم باز میشد. وقتی به بحث Replication رسیدیم زبانها به اعتراف باز شد که واقعا کولاکه! Oracle از نسخه 10g قابلیت Oracle Streams رو معرفی کرد که Replication بر اساس اطلاعات Log File هست. SQL Server از نسخه 7 که متعلق به دهه 90 میشه Transactional Replication داشت (بر مبنای Log File). این که بگیم چه قابلیتی خوبه به Replication اضافه بشه، به نظر من خیلی باید با احتیاط صورت بگیره. چون Replication به قدری پیچیده است که ما نمیدونیم چه موانعی بر سر راه قابلیتی که آرزو میکنیم قرار داره. شاید به دلایل منطقی اصلا امکان پذیر نباشه. یادمه وقتی بچه بودم آرزو میکردم تا در اتوموبیل پدرم با فشردن یک دکمه یک ملخ از بالای ماشین در بیاد و ما مثل "کشتی یوگی و دوستان" از روی ترافیک پرواز کنیم! این خواسته هیچ اشکالی نداره ولی وقتی بزرگ شدم متوجه شدم که مشکلاتی سر این راه وجود داره! خلاصه کلام اینکه واقعا Replication رو در SQL Server بی نظیر میبینم و سعی میکنم آرزوهای غیر ممکن نداشته باشم.

پایگاه داده رابطه ای بعنوان بستر تمام تکنولوژیها جا افتاده. حداقل برای قلمرو مایکروسافت. تمام Integrationها بین 
محصولات مایکروسافت از Sharepoint گرفته تا Exchange همگی به SQL Server تکیه کرده اند.
از اونجاییکه Oracle روی ORDBMS بیشتر کار کرده، ظاهرا Javaکارها دستشون باز تره. وارد شدن دات نت در SQL Server نباید بصورت اشتباه مورد استفاده قرار بگیره. SQL-CLR در محاسبات بسیار سریعه چون وجود Value Type و Reference type بهتر از حافظه استفاده میکنند. ولی عملیات Set-Based بهتره توسط خود TSQL انجام بشه. همچنین از طریق SQL-CLR میشه قدرت بعضی کلاسهای دات نت رو وارد SQL Server کرد، مثل Regular Expressions و ....

----------


## hamid-nic

سلام آقای ثباتی عزیز
طبق گفته ی سایر دوستان این بهترین صندلی داغی بود که تا حالا برگزار شده . واقعاً جالب و خواندنی است ! :کف کرده!: 
اولا همین جا ازتون تشکر کنم . مطالب زیادی از پست هایی که برای تاپیک ها می فرستید ازتون یاد گرفتم . افرادی مثل شما واقعاً کمیاب و گران قیمت هستند . :تشویق:  :تشویق: 
اما چند تا سوال :
1- آیا شما کارهای بزرگی در سازمان های دولتی مثل بانک ها و . . . داشتید ؟ (نام ببرید)(اگر دوست داشتید جواب بدید )
2- آیا اطلاعاتی از دیتابیس سیستم های بانکی یا مثلا سامانه ی سوخت (بنزین و کارت سوخت و . . . )که به صورت بانک اطلاعاتی کار می کنند دارید ؟ (مثلا ً از چه سیستمی استفاده می کنند SQL یا Oracle یا راجع به سروراشون و . . .  ) (بازم اگر دوست داشتید جواب بدید.)
3- بارز ترین اشتباهی که در طراحی بانک در یک سیستم بزرگ بانک اطلاعاتی دیدید چی بود ؟
ممنون

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

سلام خدمت آقای ثباتی عزیز
من فقط یک سوال دارم!
1-آیا شما هم مثل خیلی هایی دیگه به این اعتقاد دارید که مایکروسافت در برابر Open Source شکست خواهد خورد و دمش رو میذاره رو کولش و میره!؟؟
موفق باشید

----------


## 1485159

سلام
صندلی خیلی داغه؟
تاحالا از پدر و مادرتون پرسیدین که چرا اسمتون رو امین گذاشتن؟

----------


## saleh_peyman

سلام ... 

مخلص حاج آقا هم هستیم... ولی هنوز برای من مشخص نشده به نظر شما   :بامزه:  SQL یا Oracle...  :متفکر: 
 لطفا پاسخ خودتون را شفاف بفرمایید...  :لبخند گشاده!: 

ارادتمند  :قلب:

----------


## h.alizadeh

سلام،
خسته نباشید:)

چقدر برای خانواده تون وقت میزارید؟
چقدر اوقات فراغت دارید؟
روزی چندساعت می خوابید؟
چندجا کار میکنید؟
به نظرتون در تصمیم گیری ها خوب موفق عمل می کنید؟
تصمیم گیری در بین چندراهی ها که هرکدوم مزیتها ومعایبی داره براتون راحته؟

----------


## AminSobati

> سلام
> شما انسان بسیار شریف، شیک پوش و جنتلمنی هستید. [من رو یادتون میاد؟] 
> 
> 
> 
> چه پیشنهادی برای پیشرفت و آینده شغلی و تحصیلی به دانشجویان کامپیوتر دارید؟
> 
> چه پیشنهادی به افرادی دارید که می خواهند در آینده روی Application ها کار کنند؟


سلام،
البته که یادم میاد! گل پسره قد بلند و خوش تیپ!

اصل این پشنهادات رو در پستهای قبلی ذکر کردم: زبان انگلیسی، مطالعه زیاد، تمرین.
ولی در این مورد خاص "دانشجویان کامپیوتر" باید بگم چون در بین دانشجویان کلاسم زیاد فارغ التحصیلان رشته نرم افزار بوده اند، احساس میکنم شدیدا به مطالعه کتابهای روز نیاز دارند.

در مورد Application خیلی کلی پرسیدین! نمیدونم منظورتون از این سوال دقیقا چیه

----------


## JaguarXF

با تشکر از پاسخ به سوال قبلی ام .
از این سوال منظور خاصی ندارم. سو تفاهم نشه . فقط من باب کنجکاوی و بقول معروف * i was just wondering* : 
بزرگترین اسکریپت سیکوئل ( مثلا یک عدد stored procedure ) که روی اون کار کرده اید ( دیباگ و ...) چند خط بوده ؟ 
بزرگترین اسکریپت سیکوئل که خودتان از ابتدا نوشته اید چند خط بوده ؟

- جوابهای خودم : سوال اول : حدود 7000 خط . سوال دوم : 400-500 خط.

----------


## AminSobati

> سلام  دوباره 
> 
> 
> صد درصد 
> 
> چرا شما اینهمه محبوب هستین ؟
> 
> اقای ثباتی چرا شما هیچ موقع(تا انجایی که من یاد دارم) توی همایش اعضاء  شرکت نمی کنید ( تنها راه دیدار حضوری شما برای ما شهرستانیها )
> 
> ...


سلام،
اصطلاح "محبوب" راستش خیلی سنگینه برای شخص من! خدا عیب بندگانش رو میپوشونه و خوبیهاشون رو چند برابر در نظر دیگران جلوه میده. من هم از این قائده مستثنا نیستم! 

در مورد همایش، حقیقتا فکر میکنم چند سالی هست که نمایشگاه کتاب نرفتم، چون هر چی قبلا کتاب خریدم بعد از مدت کوتاهی ebookش مجانی دستم رسید! ولی در الکامپ بودم و با دوستان هم عکس یادگاری گرفتیم

بهترین کتابهایی که خوندم:
- The Guru's Guide to SQL Server Architecture and Internals
- SQL Server 2000 Design Study Guide (بی نظیر ترین کتابی که برای آموزش قدم به قدم برای SQL Server نوشته شده)
- کتابهای سری Inside از Microsoft Press که چند جلده در موضوعات مختلف

بهترین چیزی که در SQL Server دوست دارم، موضوع Query Processor و Optimization، بعد مبحث Replication.

در مورد هدف در پستهای قبلی نوشتم، هم هدف معنوی هم دنیوی!

نقش خدا! بدون اون سنگ روی سنگ بند نمیشه. تا اون اراده نکنه کاری نتیجه نمیده. ولی بین مردم همیشه سر این موضوع بحث بوده که بالاخره ما کار رو انجام میدیم یا خدا؟ چند روز پیش در جایی به نقل از امام رضا علیه السلام دیدم نوشته بود که: اگر کسی توفیقی رو از خدا بخواد و در اون جهت تلاش نکنه، خودش رو به تمسخر گرفته.
فکر میکنم این به خوبی تکلیف ما رو روشن میکنه. ما وظیفه داریم تلاش کنیم، ولی فراموش نکنیم اگر به نتیجه رسید، لطف خدا شامل حالمون شده. آیا خدا نمیتونست من رو گرفتار آلزایمر کنه که حتی اسم خودم رو هم به یاد نیارم؟ پس هر چیزی که یاد میگریم یک شکر بدهکاریم.

کسانی که ازشون تشکر میکنم خدا، امام زمان علیه السلام، و تمام اعضای خانوادم هستند. و بعد مسئول لابراتوار کامپیوتر در مدرسه راهنمایی که خیلی حق به گردنم داره.

خاطره بدی اصلا از سایت ندارم ولی بهترینش، همکاری دوستان در به ثمر رسوندن موضوع Farsi Collation هست. از همشون ممنونم!

من خیلی در جریان حاشیه های سایت نیستم، چون فقط لینک صفحه SQL Server رو در Favorite دارم و یک راست میرم همونجا! اصلا اطلاع ندارم از رفت و آمدهای سایت. این نظر خواهی که فرمودین کی انجام شده؟ 

سایت به هیچ وجه کیفیتش رو از دست نداده بلکه افراد جدید و با معلوماتی بهش ملحق شدن که Forumها رو گرم تر میکنن.

دست نیافتنی؟ دست بالای دست بسیار است!

----------


## AminSobati

> سلام خدمت کاربران گرامی سایت و بویژه آقای ثباتی (SQL Server MVP)
> 
> 1. چرا از زمانی که من عضو سایت شدم (کمتر از یک سال پیش) تا حالا نشده به سوالات T-SQL پاسخ بدهین ؟ البته به غیر از چند نمونه انگشت شمار. یعنی این کار از نظر شما پسندیده نیست یعنی نباید لقمه ی آماده برای دیگران تهیه کرد؟
> 
> *ویرایش (ظاهرا این دو سوال با قوانین صندلی داغ مغایرت دارند پس مختار هستین جواب بدهین یا ندهین)*
> 2. چرا در همان انگلیس زندگیتان را ادامه نداده اید ؟ فرهنگ/دین/... آن کشور با شما سازگاری نداشته اند؟ قصد ندارین به کشورهای دیگر مهاجرت کنید؟
> 
> 3. همچنین همانطوری که در پست قبلی مطرح شد، آیا روابط عمومی خوب شما و همچنین جنتلمن بودنتان باعث شده این همه طرفدار پیدا میکنید؟


سلام،

- مهم این هست که وقتی کسی سوالی مطرح میکنه دست خالی برنگرده. با توجه به اینکه در زمینه TSQL از شما خیالم راحته، مطمئن هستم جواب مناسب رو خواهید داد. از طرفی به خاطر مشغله کاری، اصلا نمیرسم تمام پستها رو بخونم و وقتی وارد Forum میشم، مستقیما میرم سراغ سوالهایی که اصلا پاسخی نداشتن. چون احتمالش بیشتره که سایر دوستان نتونسته باشن کمک کنند. کمتر سوالاتی که چند Reply گرفتن رو مرور میکنم، مگر اینکه عنوان تاپیک خاص باشه

- من قرار بود چند دوره در انگلیس ببینم که اسپانسورش هم یک شرکت انگلیسی بود و قرار داشتیم در ازای اون دوره ها، 2 سال براشون در ایران کار کنم. جالب اینجاست که کوچکترین تعهد کتبی یا ضمانتی مبنی بر مراجعت به ایران نگرفتند. یعنی اگر به هر طریقی امکان موندن رو فراهم میکردم از لحاظ قانونی هیچ وسیله ای برای مجبور کردن من به بازگشت نداشتند. ولی مرد هستش و حرفش! از لحاظ فرهنگی و اعتقادی به شخصه مشکلی نداشتم ولی تصمیم این بود که اگر روزی خواستم در خارج از ایران زندگی کنم بصورت مهاجرتی اقدام کنم و این کار رو تا امروز انجام ندادم!

- در مورد خودم نمیتونم قضاوت کنم که چرا زیاد لطف دوستان شامل حالم میشه. از خودشون باید پرسید :)

----------


## AminSobati

> سلام آقای ثباتی عزیز
> طبق گفته ی سایر دوستان این بهترین صندلی داغی بود که تا حالا برگزار شده . واقعاً جالب و خواندنی است !
> اولا همین جا ازتون تشکر کنم . مطالب زیادی از پست هایی که برای تاپیک ها می فرستید ازتون یاد گرفتم . افرادی مثل شما واقعاً کمیاب و گران قیمت هستند .
> اما چند تا سوال :
> 1- آیا شما کارهای بزرگی در سازمان های دولتی مثل بانک ها و . . . داشتید ؟ (نام ببرید)(اگر دوست داشتید جواب بدید )
> 2- آیا اطلاعاتی از دیتابیس سیستم های بانکی یا مثلا سامانه ی سوخت (بنزین و کارت سوخت و . . . )که به صورت بانک اطلاعاتی کار می کنند دارید ؟ (مثلا ً از چه سیستمی استفاده می کنند SQL یا Oracle یا راجع به سروراشون و . . .  ) (بازم اگر دوست داشتید جواب بدید.)
> 3- بارز ترین اشتباهی که در طراحی بانک در یک سیستم بزرگ بانک اطلاعاتی دیدید چی بود ؟
> ممنون


سلام،
از لطفتون ممنونم!
- سازمانهای زیادی در بین مشتریهام بودن، مثل بانک تجارت، بانک ملی، شرکت ملی نفتکش، مخابرات، صنایع انرژی ایران، سازمان هوا فضا، بیمه خدمات درمانی، صا ایران ...

- کارت سوخت روی اوراکل هست ولی از سخت افزارشون اطلاعی ندارم

- اشتباه در طراحی معمولا زیاد دیده میشه ولی اشکالات اصلی مربوط به نحوه برنامه نویسی در SQL Server هست تا طراحی دیتابیس. مثلا نابهینه نوشتن کوئریها، عدم اطلاع از مشکلاتی که کاربران همزمان برای هم بوجود میارن و ...
ولی یکی از پر جاذبه ترینهاش این بود که دیدم یک شرکت برای اینکه آخرین ساختار و تغییرات رو به مشتریهاش برسونه، همیشه یک Script مملو از ALTER TABLE و ALTER PROC رو در اول اجرای برنامه Run میکرد و این اسکریپت رو به رشد بود. بین دستورات GO استفاده کرده بودن که اگر یک فیلد قبلا اضافه شده، با خطا ازش رد بشه. نتیجه این شده بود که وقتی یک کاربر برنامه رو باز میکرد، کل سیستم Lock میموند تا ایشون به انتهای اسکریپت برسن. با افزایش تعداد کاربرها که مرتبا ورود و خروج صورت میگرفت، تقریبا کل سیستم غیر قابل استفاده شده بود!

----------


## AminSobati

> سلام خدمت آقای ثباتی عزیز
> من فقط یک سوال دارم!
> 1-آیا شما هم مثل خیلی هایی دیگه به این اعتقاد دارید که مایکروسافت در برابر Open Source شکست خواهد خورد و دمش رو میذاره رو کولش و میره!؟؟
> موفق باشید


سلام،
مایکروسافت مرد دقیقه نوده! و تا به حال با هر شرایط بحرانی خودش رو آداپته کرده. اما شرکتهای وابسته به مایکروسافت زیاد هستند، نیروی کمی در مقابل Open Source نیست! 
ولی پیش گویی این مورد هم کار من نیست!

----------


## AminSobati

> سلام
> صندلی خیلی داغه؟
> تاحالا از پدر و مادرتون پرسیدین که چرا اسمتون رو امین گذاشتن؟


سلام،
حضور شما دوستان باعث گرما میشه!

- البته که پرسیدم، چون به نظرشون اسم قشنگی بوده و از القاب پیامبر صلوات الله علیه و آله هست

----------


## AminSobati

> سلام ... 
> 
> مخلص حاج آقا هم هستیم... ولی هنوز برای من مشخص نشده به نظر شما   SQL یا Oracle... 
>  لطفا پاسخ خودتون را شفاف بفرمایید... 
> 
> ارادتمند


سلام،
پیمان جان جواب شما رو در facebook دادم!!!

----------


## AminSobati

> سلام،
> خسته نباشید:)
> 
> چقدر برای خانواده تون وقت میزارید؟
> چقدر اوقات فراغت دارید؟
> روزی چندساعت می خوابید؟
> چندجا کار میکنید؟
> به نظرتون در تصمیم گیری ها خوب موفق عمل می کنید؟
> تصمیم گیری در بین چندراهی ها که هرکدوم مزیتها ومعایبی داره براتون راحته؟


سلام،
- سعی میکنم تعادل و انصاف رو روعایت کنم

- اوقات فراغت سخت جور میشه. اسمش این هست که من استخدام جایی نیستم، اما عملا از یک کارمند بیشتر دستم بسته هست. وقتی یک کارمند 2 روز مرخصی میگیره، از تمام دنیای کار فارغ میشه و براش مهم نیست اصلا چی در شرکت میگذره. ولی کار من همیشه توام با مسئولیته. دیتابیس یعنی قلب شرکت یا سازمان. کوچکترین مشکل میتونه کار یک وزارت خانه رو تمام روز تعطیل کنه. لذا حتی اگر فرصتی پیش بیاد که مسافرتی برم، مرتب فکرم در حال مرور کردن کارهای گذشته و پیدا کردن ضعفها و قوتهاست، البته اگر تماسهای تلفنی بگذاره فکر کنم!

- میزان خواب خیلی متغیره، ولی تجربه کردم اگر حداقل 5 ساعت نخوابم، روز بعد با مشکل جدی در Performance مواجه میشم! لذا سعی میکنم زمان کلاسها یا قرار با مشتری رو به شکلی تنظیم کنم که بتونم 7 ساعت بخوابم.
مسئله خواب برای برنامه نویسها یک امر حیاتیه. متاسفانه در سنین جوانی خیلی بی ملاحظه کار میکنیم و از تمام قوای جسمی و روحی بهره میبریم. وقتی سن از 30 میگذره، نتیجه بی ملاحظه گریهای دوران قبل نمایان میشن.
به دوستان جوان و پرانرژی توصیه میکنم که خواب رو در حد اعتدال رعایت کنند تا همیشه پر انرژی باقی بمونن

- این که چند جا کار میکنم، در حقیقت باید بگم هیچ جا! به تناسب قرارداد و نوع کار، در طول هفته شرکتها و سازمانهای مختلفی رو میبینم. ولی جای ثابتی کار نمیکنم

- از قدیم گفتن "دیکته نا نوشته است که غلط نداره" پس در تصمیم گیریهام حتما اشتباه هم داشتم. ولی خدا رو شکر میکنم که قابل جبران بوده. 

- دوراهی برای همه سخته و هیچ فرمولی برای انتخاب راحت وجود نداره، فقط با سبک سنگین کردن! وقتی انتخاب کردی به خدا توکل کن

----------


## AminSobati

> با تشکر از پاسخ به سوال قبلی ام .
> از این سوال منظور خاصی ندارم. سو تفاهم نشه . فقط من باب کنجکاوی و بقول معروف * i was just wondering* : 
> بزرگترین اسکریپت سیکوئل ( مثلا یک عدد stored procedure ) که روی اون کار کرده اید ( دیباگ و ...) چند خط بوده ؟ 
> بزرگترین اسکریپت سیکوئل که خودتان از ابتدا نوشته اید چند خط بوده ؟
> 
> - جوابهای خودم : سوال اول : حدود 7000 خط . سوال دوم : 400-500 خط.


سلام،
راستش من کمتر خودم SP مینویسم مگر اینکه مورد خاصی باشه، معمولا لازم میشه بخونم و بهینه کنم. 
مقیاس کار من تعداد سطرها نیست، اینکه Execution Plan چند صفحه از پالا-پایین و چپ-راست Scroll میخوره مهمه!

----------


## ricky22

اقای ثباتی سلام :)
نظرتون درباره LINQ چیه؟
شیراز تشریف اوردید؟
چه چیزی گاها در دنیای IT تپش قلب شما رو بالا می بره!؟
اگر یکی بخواد یک دیتابیس Free و قدرتمند برای کار با .net انتخاب کنه چیو بهش توصیه می کنید؟
اقای ثباتی با توجه به ید طولای شما در زمینه کامپیوتر چه توصیه ای برای سلامتی بدن هنگام کار با کامپیوتر دارید؟ مخصوصا لپ تاپ
علاقه مند به چه تکنولوژی خاص دیگه ای در حوزه IT هستید؟
ورزش می کنید؟ 
یادگیری Data Mining می تونه یه وزنه برای بازار کار باشه .

LINQ می تونه جایگزین SP بشه؟

با ارزوی موفقیت و سلامتی برای شما وخانواده محترم.

----------


## JaguarXF

> سلام،
> راستش من کمتر خودم SP مینویسم مگر اینکه مورد خاصی باشه، معمولا لازم میشه بخونم و بهینه کنم. 
> مقیاس کار من تعداد سطرها نیست، اینکه Execution Plan چند صفحه از پالا-پایین و چپ-راست Scroll میخوره مهمه!


تنکس.
" اسکرول خوردن" رو خوب اومدید!.  چه برنامه ها نوشته نشد که بعضی دستورات دیتابیس رو در سطح کرنل سیستم عامل اجرا کنیم محض خاطر این پرفورمنس لامصب! 
اون رو نمیتونستم بپرسم چونکه از من روی اوراکله و سیستم عاملهاش هم AIX , openVMS

----------


## Dr.Bronx

مهلت 3 روزه این تاپیک به اتمام رسیده است 

*اما ؛*

با توجه به پرسش های زیاد بازدیدکنندگان و هماهنگی با مهمان تاپیک این تاپیک تا 3 روز دیگر به کار خود ادامه می دهد . امیدوارم از این وقت اضافه بیشترین استفاده رو ببرید .

موفق و موید باشید ./

----------


## AminSobati

> اقای ثباتی سلام :)
> نظرتون درباره LINQ چیه؟
> شیراز تشریف اوردید؟
> چه چیزی گاها در دنیای IT تپش قلب شما رو بالا می بره!؟
> اگر یکی بخواد یک دیتابیس Free و قدرتمند برای کار با .net انتخاب کنه چیو بهش توصیه می کنید؟
> اقای ثباتی با توجه به ید طولای شما در زمینه کامپیوتر چه توصیه ای برای سلامتی بدن هنگام کار با کامپیوتر دارید؟ مخصوصا لپ تاپ
> علاقه مند به چه تکنولوژی خاص دیگه ای در حوزه IT هستید؟
> ورزش می کنید؟ 
> یادگیری Data Mining می تونه یه وزنه برای بازار کار باشه .
> ...


سلام،
- LINQ برای برنامه نویسها امکانات قابل توجهی رو به ارمغان آورد ولی شخصا با دیدگاه دیتابیس، SP چون فقط یک بار Compile میشه و یک نسخه ازش در Plan Cache قرار میگیره، بیشتر باهاش موافقم. در حقیقت هم بار کمتری روی CPU میگذاره و هم حافظه Server رو هدر نمیده. 

- آخرین باری که شیراز اومدم شاید 6 سال پیش برای ماموریت کاری بود

- دو مورد در IT برای من بسیار هیجان داره و به قول شما تپش قلبم رو بالا میبره!
1) وقتی دیتابیس مشتری رو برای Tuning روی سیستم خودم Restore میکنم و بعد از فرضا 3 هفته کار، اسکریپتی از تغییرات و ایندکسها میسازم و میرم روی سرور اصلی مشتری اجرا کنم، بسیار استرس دارم که نکنه اون نتیجه ای که گرفتم اینجا بدست نیاد و مشکلات باقی بمونه! 
2) وقتی سناریوی Replication مشتری خیلی پیچیده هست و من راهکارش رو به صورت شماتیک ارائه میکنم، همه چیز خوبه ولی وقتی زمان اجرا میرسه، تمام دفاتر و شعب مشتری به خاطر من دست از کار میکشن تا ظرف چند ساعت طرح رو پیاده کنم، همینجاست که ضربان قلبم بالا میره که اگر نقشه من جاییش اشکال داشته باشه، میبایست در همین لحظات که استرس دارم دوباره روی طرح کار کنم. صرف نظر از تصمیم گیری در این جو پر هیجان، هر تغییری به احتمال زیاد منجر به Down Time بیشتر برای مشتری خواهد شد که برای بعضی شرکتها، هر ساعت تاخیر معادل چند ده میلیون تومان خسارت هست. ولی تا به حال لطف خدا شامل حالم بوده و هیچ وقت توپولوژی Replication که ارائه کردم نقصی نداشته.

- منظورتون از دیتابیس Free رو متوجه نشدم، آیا SQL Server Express Edition هست؟

- رعیت ارگونومی بدن در حال کار با کامپیوتر چیز پیچیده ای نیست. تقریبا 70 درصد مشکلات با درست بودن ارتفاع صندلی و میز برطرف میشه. 30 درصد بقیه مربوط به تکیه گاه دستها (ممکنه روی دسته صندلی یا لبه میز باشه)، تکیه گاه کف پا و خوش دست بودن Mouse مربوطه. 
اما باز توصیه من مخصوصا به برنامه نویسها این هست که بعد از هر 30 دقیقه کار (خیره شدن به مانیتور)، برای حداقل یک دقیقه به نقطه دور نگاه کنند. چون وقتی چشم روی فاصله نزدیک متمرکز هست، عضلات چشم در حالت خاصی خشک میشن. با نگاه کردن به نقطه دور، عضلات از وضعیت قبلی خارج میشن و استراحت میکنند

- همه زمینه های IT جذاب هستند، ولی اگر بخوام غیر از SQL Server مورد دیگه ای قید کنم، انیمیشن های کامپیوتری هست. من یکی از طرفداران پر و پا قرص کارتونهای کامپیوتری (مثل کارخانه هیولاها، عصر یخبندان و ...) هم هستم! واقعا هر روز که میگذره این انیمیشن ها زنده تر و واقعی تر میشن و در بعضی صحنه ها تشخیص مرز بین کاراکتر انیمیشنی با تصویر واقعی پس زمینه غیر ممکن میشه.

- در مورد ورزش در پستهای قبلی اشاره کردم که تیراندازی رو بصورت جدی دنبال میکنم. از دید عوام، این ورزش عاری از هر گونه تحرکه! ولی واقع امر این هست که یک رشته ورزشی بسیار استقامتی برای بدن و مغز به شماره میره. تیرانداز خوب در خارج از سالن، باید هر روز بدوه، بدن سازی کار کنه و تمرینات عصبی/تمرکزی داشته باشه.

- Data Mining جدیدا در کشور ما داره بازار کار پیدا میکنه. من شخصا به خاطر اینکه کم نسبت به این موضوع ازم تقاضا بوده، لذا در فکر عرضه هم نبودم. ولی رفته رفته بیشتر میشه و من خوش بین هستم

----------


## misagh1359

با سلام خدمت استاد عزیز
به نظر شما چجوری می شه تو یه مبحث کاملا حرفه ای شد ، آیا شما مطالعه کتابهای مرجع رو پیشنهاد می کنید یا تعاریف پروژه های جدید یا اینکه راه سومی 
و چجور می شه خوب بودن یه کتاب فنی رو تشخیص داد . 
ضمنا تو پستهای قبلی اشاره به نکته برداری هنگام مطالعه رو کرده بودین ، آیا امکان داره دقیق تر در زمینه این فن توضیح بدین

----------


## rezaei manesh

سلام جناب آقای ثباتی 
استاد بزرگ کشور ما
راستش از خوندن پست 29 این تاپیک به وجد اومدم و خیلی حال کردم باهاش ، آخر آموزش بود خدایش
من همه پست ها رو کامل فرصت نکردم بخونم اما اکثرشون رو خوندم اگر سوال تکراری پرسیدم ببخشید
1. چند تا بچه دارین و چند سالشونه
2. دوست دارین بچه ها تون شغل شما رو ادامه بدن؟
3.میانگین درامد ماهیانه تون زیر 3 میلیون هست یا بالای ان (البته می تونید بپیچونید و جواب ندین)
4. تشکر ویژه از ایده تاپیک حمایت ازکالکشن فارسی در سایت مایکروسافت-من هرجا نشستم گفتم که کار یه استاد بزرگ ایرانی به نام اقای ثباتی بود که این کالکشن به اس کیو ال اضافه شد.البته با حمایت بچه های ای تی ایران
و تشکر وِیژه از راهنمایی هایی که تا به الان داشتید

----------


## AminSobati

سلام،
حامد جان یعنی اونقدر بزرگ شدم که بهم میاد بچه داشته باشم؟ ;)
در پستهای قبلی گفته بودم که اصلا تصور رویایی در مورد کسب و کار من نداشته باشین!!

----------


## AminSobati

> با سلام خدمت استاد عزیز
> به نظر شما چجوری می شه تو یه مبحث کاملا حرفه ای شد ، آیا شما مطالعه کتابهای مرجع رو پیشنهاد می کنید یا تعاریف پروژه های جدید یا اینکه راه سومی 
> و چجور می شه خوب بودن یه کتاب فنی رو تشخیص داد . 
> ضمنا تو پستهای قبلی اشاره به نکته برداری هنگام مطالعه رو کرده بودین ، آیا امکان داره دقیق تر در زمینه این فن توضیح بدین


سلام،
تا زمانی که از لحاظ پایه محکم کاری نکرده باشین، درگیر پروژه شدن همراه با سعی و خطای فراوانه. مطالعه و تمرین شخصی داشته باشین بعد به فکر بازار کار و کسب تجربه بیافتین. در این مورد پستهای قبلی رو حتما مطالعه کنید.
خوب بودن کتاب در درجه اول به نویسنده اون برمیگرده، اگر نویسنده رو نمیشناختین به ناشر دقت کنین و اگر شناختی روی ناشر هم ندارین، حداقل سرفصلها رو مرور کنید!
نکته برداری از کتاب در عین مهم بودن، ولی کار ساده ای هست. نکات کلیدی رو Copy/Paste و نگهداری کنین. مشابه برنامه زمانبندی که برای به خاطر سپردن لغات انگلیسی گفته بودم عمل کنید تا این نکات همیشه در ذهن شما مثل یک سرویس Run شده باشن و در موقعش به کمکتون بیان!

----------


## saed2006

میشه بگین امروز از صبح تا الان چه کار هایی انجام دادین و کجا ها رفتین؟

----------


## AminSobati

> میشه بگین امروز از صبح تا الان چه کار هایی انجام دادین و کجا ها رفتین؟


سلام،

1) صبح پیش مشتری
2) بعد از ظهر پاسخ به سوالات صندلی داغ!
3) غروب ورزش...
4) الان هم با اجازتون میخوام برم شام بخورم!

----------


## 1485159

میشه یه عکس از خودتون بزارید؟

----------


## Mostafa_Dindar

سلام , 

آیا مدرک MCM رو هم گرفتین ؟ چند نفر رو شما میشناسید که این مدرک رو گرفته باشند ؟

برای DataBase Administrator Or Developer در سطوح MCTS & MCITP کدوم کشورها میشه رفت و شما کدوما رو پیشنهاد میکنید ؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام مجدد.
استاد اگه میشه در مورد مدرک MVP توضیح بدین و برای دریافت اون باید چه اطلاعاتی داشته باشیم.و این مدرک چه مزایایی داره؟؟
باتشکر

----------


## Afshin160

سلام ...
جناب آقاي ثباتي عزيز خيلي خوشحالم كه دارم پست هاي شما را مي خونم . واقعا آموزنده است .
نمي دونم من را ميشناسيد يا نه ؟ .... كلاس2005 Design SQL server افتخار شاگرديتون را داشتم . 
استرآبادي هستم .
بايد بگم هنوز كه هنوزه لحظه لحضه كلاستون را بياد دارم . فكر كنم بهترين كلاس و دوره اي بود كه در اون شركت كرده بودم . 
يه سوال : آيا روشي كه براي آموزش زبان گفتيد دقيقا" به همين صورت بود ؟ چون قصد دارم اون روش را به طور دقيق انجام بدم پرسيدم .

با تشكر .

----------


## Mostafa_Dindar

> سلام مجدد.
> استاد اگه میشه در مورد مدرک MVP توضیح بدین و برای دریافت اون باید چه اطلاعاتی داشته باشیم.و این مدرک چه مزایایی داره؟؟
> باتشکر



با اجازه استاد ، بد نيست نگاهي به اين صفحه بياندازيد :

*How  to become a Microsoft Most Valuable Professional (MVP) ?

*همچنين تعدادي از افرادي كه اين مدرك رو اخيرا گرفته اند ( نه خيلي اخير ) اگر در پروفايلشون دقت كنيد ، علت واضح گفته شده :

Most Valuable Professional

----------


## rezaei manesh

> سلام،
> حامد جان یعنی اونقدر بزرگ شدم که بهم میاد بچه داشته باشم؟ ;)
> در پستهای قبلی گفته بودم که اصلا تصور رویایی در مورد کسب و کار من نداشته باشین!!


مگه 55 نیستید 34 می خوره که حداقل یه کوچولو داشته باشی اما ظاهرا خیلی درگیر کارات بودی فرصت زیادی نداشتی....
برای یه استاد مثل شما در اوردن 2-میلیون در ماه اونم تو تهران خیلی رویایی نیست .اما پیچوندن یه چیز دیگست که ما برنامه نویس ها به خوبی بلدیم از اون استفاده کنیم.
یه سوال تا حالا شده سر یه پروژه به دلیل پیچیدگی محاسباتی و یا هر چیز دیگه اشکتون رو در بیاره؟

----------


## Asad.Safari

آقای ثباتی ,  بنده مسئله MVP روتقریبا قبول ندارم . تا آنجایی که از روحیات شرکت های آمریکائی با خبر هستم در مسائل علمی بحث تحریم رو زیاد جدی نمی گیرند .

آیا شما در مرحله خاصی هستید که باید MVP می شدید که نشدید ؟ آیا با مدیران و یا MVP های دیگر مایکروسافت تماس گرفتید البته در این مورد ؟ 

احتمال میدم که اگر تماس بگیرید بتوانید به این مقام نائله بشوید و امیدوارم که اولین MVP در ایران شوید .

موفق باشید

----------


## r00tkit

اقای ثباتی منظورم از نفر دوم شدن این هستش

----------


## AminSobati

> مگه 55 نیستید 34 می خوره که حداقل یه کوچولو داشته باشی اما ظاهرا خیلی درگیر کارات بودی فرصت زیادی نداشتی....
> برای یه استاد مثل شما در اوردن 2-میلیون در ماه اونم تو تهران خیلی رویایی نیست .اما پیچوندن یه چیز دیگست که ما برنامه نویس ها به خوبی بلدیم از اون استفاده کنیم.
> یه سوال تا حالا شده سر یه پروژه به دلیل پیچیدگی محاسباتی و یا هر چیز دیگه اشکتون رو در بیاره؟


همونطور که میدونید در دنیای قشنگ نرم افزار هیچ غیر ممکنی وجود نداره، و بالاخره راهی پیدا میشه. به قول جامعه مهندسین: یک مهندس اگر راهی در مقابلش نباشه، یک راه میسازه! 

مشکل اصلی زمانی هست که شما قصد دارین با کیفیت مطلوب، دلچسب و اصولی به هدفتون برسین در حالیکه میسر نیست و ناچارا به قول خودمون برنامه نویسها با "کثیف کاری" بالاخره انجامش میدیم!! 
ولی نزدیک ترین چیز به جواب سوال شما که به خاطر دارم، دو مورد  هست که تا مرز اشک درآوردن رسید! یکی پروژه ای برای یک سازمان دولتی بود که به خاطر سواد قابل توجه کارفرمای محترم و کارشناسانی که قرار بود پروژه رو تحویل بگیرند، نمیتونستیم متقائدشون کنیم که فلان خواسته شما اصلا منطقی نیست و اساسا در چارچوب عقل نمیگنجه. به خاطر همین انتظار غیر عادی کارفرما نزدیک بود کل پروژه که 95 درصدش انجام شده بود Fail بشه! ناچارا با تغییرات اساسی دیتابیس کاری رو که اصلا مورد قبول من و هیچ طراح دیگه ای نبود انجام دادیم.
مورد دیگه مربوط میشه به بهینه سازی یک دیتابیس که مشکل در ابتدا به نظر ساده میومد اما اونقدر SPهای تو در تو فراخوانی شده بود که هر SP رو وقتی به جایی میرسوندم، آخرش یک SP دیگه exec شده بود! واقعا دیگه کلافه شده بودم و وقتی هر SP جدید داخلی رو شروع به خواندن، تغییر و ساخت ایندکسهای مورد نیازش میکردم، نذر میکردم که در لا به لای دستورات بعدی SP دیگه ای exec نشده باشه!!

----------


## AminSobati

> سلام ...
> جناب آقاي ثباتي عزيز خيلي خوشحالم كه دارم پست هاي شما را مي خونم . واقعا آموزنده است .
> نمي دونم من را ميشناسيد يا نه ؟ .... كلاس2005 Design SQL server افتخار شاگرديتون را داشتم . 
> استرآبادي هستم .
> بايد بگم هنوز كه هنوزه لحظه لحضه كلاستون را بياد دارم . فكر كنم بهترين كلاس و دوره اي بود كه در اون شركت كرده بودم . 
> يه سوال : آيا روشي كه براي آموزش زبان گفتيد دقيقا" به همين صورت بود ؟ چون قصد دارم اون روش را به طور دقيق انجام بدم پرسيدم .
> 
> با تشكر .


سلام افشین جان، البته که شما رو یادم هست! همیشه میز جلو سمت دیوار مینشستی! این هم نشونیش که فکر نکنی بلوف میزنم :)
اون روش رو من برای زبان توضیح دادم ولی در هر موردی که میخواین مطالبی رو حفظ کنین میتونه استفاده بشه. در دروس دانشگاه و حتی یک شماره تلفن ساده.
ولی در مورد زبان دو توصیه خاص دارم:
1) حجم لغات برای یک روز رو بیشتر از 20-25 تا در نظر نگیرید، چون مغز هم نباید تحت فشار قرار بگیره
2) ترجیحا جمله ای که لغت رو ازش استخراج کردین در برگه بنویسید چون با این استیل، شکل جمله در ذهن شما نقش میبنده و نه تنها معنی رو بهتر حفظ میکنید، بلکه اگر به فرنگ تشریف بردید، خیلی راحت تر میتونین از کلمه در ترکیب جمله استفاده کنین. یعنی به جای اینکه جمله مورد نظرتون رو کلمه به کلمه از فارسی به انگلیسی ترجمه کنید، دقیقا با ساختار درست اون کلمه رو به کار خواهید برد.

----------


## AminSobati

> آقای ثباتی ,  بنده مسئله MVP روتقریبا قبول ندارم . تا آنجایی که از روحیات شرکت های آمریکائی با خبر هستم در مسائل علمی بحث تحریم رو زیاد جدی نمی گیرند .
> 
> آیا شما در مرحله خاصی هستید که باید MVP می شدید که نشدید ؟ آیا با مدیران و یا MVP های دیگر مایکروسافت تماس گرفتید البته در این مورد ؟ 
> 
> احتمال میدم که اگر تماس بگیرید بتوانید به این مقام نائله بشوید و امیدوارم که اولین MVP در ایران شوید .
> 
> موفق باشید





> سلام مجدد.
> استاد اگه میشه در مورد مدرک MVP توضیح بدین و برای دریافت اون باید چه اطلاعاتی داشته باشیم.و این مدرک چه مزایایی داره؟؟
> باتشکر


در اصل MVP یک مدرک نیست، یک جایزه است که در رشته های مختلف ممکنه اعطا بشه. مایکروسافت سالیانه بر حسب دو ملاک، ممکنه افرادی رو نامزد این Award کنه:
1) دانش فنی قابل توجه در رشته بخصوص
2) نشر این رشته به اشکال مختلف مثل: مقاله های فراوان (حتی اگر ترجمه بشه، نه تالیف)، وبلاگ، حضور فعال در Forumها و ...
مزایای این مدرک بیشتر به خاطر وجهه بسیار بسیار قابلی توجهی هست که در جامعه بین المللی IT نصیب فرد میشه. البته مزایای جانبی دیگر هم داره، مثلا اگر شما MVP در رشته SQL Server باشید، قبل از اینکه کسی از قابلیتهای نسخه جدید با خبر بشه، شما این نسخه رو در اختیار خواهید داشت. همچنین دسترسی به منابع دست اول علمی در سایت مایکروسافت که عموم ازش بی بهره هستند و مواردی از این قبیل. ضمنا اعتبار این جایزه میبایست هر سال تمدید بشه و اگر فردی که موفق به دریافت این نشان شده، از  فعالیت خودش بکاهه، ممکنه برای سال بعد از این اعتبار ساقط بشه. این هم قابل ذکره که هر سال MVPها به میهمانی مجلل مایکروسافت دعوت میشن و با Bill Gates دیدار میکنند. 
متاسفانه تحریم باعث شده تا با وجود زحمات بسیاری از جوانان هموطن، تلاش هاشون به ثمر نرسه. من تنها دو نفر MVP ایرانی میشناسم. یکی سرکار خانم اصلاوی که مقیم کویت هستن و در رشته Directory Services موفق به دریافت MVP شدن. خواهر ایشون در زمینه شبکه فعالیت میکنند و در سایبرتک برای مدتی افتخار همکاری باهاشون داشتم. و یکی آقای آردفروشان که در زمینه Sharepoint جایزه MVP گرفتن با اینکه در ایران ساکن هستند! داستان از این قرار بود که به غیر از دانش عمیق در Sharepoint یک وب سایت خوب و غنی راه اندازی کردن و چندین نفر از افراد خبره در اون مطلب مینوشتند. این سایت مورد توجه مایکروسافت قرار گرفت و آقای آردفروشان یک روز صبح که از خواب بیدار شدن، email مایکروسافت رو در Mailbox خودشون دیدن که تبریک گفته بود! بعد از طی یک سری مراحل قانونی برای اعطای این جایزه متوجه شدند که این فرد یک ایرانیه و MVP رو پس گرفتند. خوشبختانه آقای آردفروشان اقامت دوبی داشتند و با ادعای اینکه ساکن دوبی هستند موفق شدن این نشان با ارزش رو احیا کنن.

----------


## AminSobati

> آقای ثباتی ,  بنده مسئله MVP روتقریبا قبول ندارم . تا آنجایی که از روحیات شرکت های آمریکائی با خبر هستم در مسائل علمی بحث تحریم رو زیاد جدی نمی گیرند .
> 
> آیا شما در مرحله خاصی هستید که باید MVP می شدید که نشدید ؟ آیا با مدیران و یا MVP های دیگر مایکروسافت تماس گرفتید البته در این مورد ؟ 
> 
> احتمال میدم که اگر تماس بگیرید بتوانید به این مقام نائله بشوید و امیدوارم که اولین MVP در ایران شوید .
> 
> موفق باشید


در اصل MVP یک مدرک نیست، یک جایزه است که در رشته های مختلف ممکنه اعطا بشه. مایکروسافت سالیانه بر حسب دو ملاک، ممکنه افرادی رو نامزد این Award کنه:
1) دانش فنی قابل توجه در رشته بخصوص
2) نشر این رشته به اشکال مختلف مثل: مقاله های فراوان (حتی اگر ترجمه بشه، نه تالیف)، وبلاگ، حضور فعال در Forumها و ...
مزایای این مدرک بیشتر به خاطر وجهه بسیار بسیار قابلی توجهی هست که در جامعه بین المللی IT نصیب فرد میشه. البته مزایای جانبی دیگر هم داره، مثلا اگر شما MVP در رشته SQL Server باشید، قبل از اینکه کسی از قابلیتهای نسخه جدید با خبر بشه، شما این نسخه رو در اختیار خواهید داشت. همچنین دسترسی به منابع دست اول علمی در سایت مایکروسافت که عموم ازش بی بهره هستند و مواردی از این قبیل. ضمنا اعتبار این جایزه میبایست هر سال تمدید بشه و اگر فردی که موفق به دریافت این نشان شده، از  فعالیت خودش بکاهه، ممکنه برای سال بعد از این اعتبار ساقط بشه. این هم قابل ذکره که هر سال MVPها به میهمانی مجلل مایکروسافت دعوت میشن و با Bill Gates دیدار میکنند. 
متاسفانه تحریم باعث شده تا با وجود زحمات بسیاری از جوانان هموطن، تلاش هاشون به ثمر نرسه. من تنها دو نفر MVP ایرانی میشناسم. یکی سرکار خانم اصلاوی که مقیم کویت هستن و در رشته Directory Services موفق به دریافت MVP شدن. خواهر ایشون در زمینه شبکه فعالیت میکنند و در سایبرتک برای مدتی افتخار همکاری باهاشون داشتم. و یکی آقای آردفروشان که در زمینه Sharepoint جایزه MVP گرفتن با اینکه در ایران ساکن هستند! داستان از این قرار بود که به غیر از دانش عمیق در Sharepoint یک وب سایت خوب و غنی راه اندازی کردن و چندین نفر از افراد خبره در اون مطلب مینوشتند. این سایت مورد توجه مایکروسافت قرار گرفت و آقای آردفروشان یک روز صبح که از خواب بیدار شدن، email مایکروسافت رو در Mailbox خودشون دیدن که تبریک گفته بود! بعد از طی یک سری مراحل قانونی برای اعطای این جایزه متوجه شدند که این فرد یک ایرانیه و MVP رو پس گرفتند. خوشبختانه آقای آردفروشان اقامت دوبی داشتند و با ادعای اینکه ساکن دوبی هستند موفق شدن این نشان با ارزش رو احیا کنن.

----------


## AminSobati

> سلام , 
> 
> آیا مدرک MCM رو هم گرفتین ؟ چند نفر رو شما میشناسید که این مدرک رو گرفته باشند ؟
> 
> برای DataBase Administrator Or Developer در سطوح MCTS & MCITP کدوم کشورها میشه رفت و شما کدوما رو پیشنهاد میکنید ؟


سلام،
این امتحانات در ایران هم برگزار میشه و الزامی به خارج رفتن نداره. شما از اینجا توسط یک شرکت که قرارداد داره فرضا با یک شرکت در دوبی، Remote Desktop میزنین به کامپیوتری در اون شرکت دوبی. اگر مدرک رو برای علاقه خودتون یا ارائه در ایران میخواین میتونین به این شکل امتحان بدین اما اگر برای ارائه به سفارت در زمینه مهاجرت نیاز دارید، ممکنه پاسپورت شما رو چک کننن و ببینن که شما در تاریخ امتحان دوبی نبودین!
برای خارج امتحان دادن، ظاهرا شرکتهای هندی بیشتر همکاری میکنند و از ایرانی ها هم امتحان میگیرند. ولی شرکتهایی دوبی دم دمی مزاج هستند. یک فصل ممکنه زیر ذره بین باشند و امتحان نگیرند، ولی مدتی بعد که آبها از آسیاب افتاد دوباره شروع میکنند. 

با مدرک MCM آشنایی ندارم. جدیده؟!

----------


## AminSobati

> میشه یه عکس از خودتون بزارید؟


سلام،
در facebook چندتا هست!

----------


## AminSobati

> اقای ثباتی منظورم از نفر دوم شدن این هستش


خوب حتما استحقاقش رو داشتن که اول بشن! این به انتخاب دوستان بوده و به نظرشون احترام میگذارم

----------


## r00tkit

> سلام،
> در facebook چندتا هست!



من که پیدا نکردم

----------


## Asad.Safari

> در اصل MVP یک مدرک نیست، یک جایزه است که در رشته های مختلف ممکنه اعطا بشه. مایکروسافت سالیانه بر حسب دو ملاک، ممکنه افرادی رو نامزد این Award کنه:
> 1) دانش فنی قابل توجه در رشته بخصوص
> 2) نشر این رشته به اشکال مختلف مثل: مقاله های فراوان (حتی اگر ترجمه بشه، نه تالیف)، وبلاگ، حضور فعال در Forumها و ...
> مزایای این مدرک بیشتر به خاطر وجهه بسیار بسیار قابلی توجهی هست که در جامعه بین المللی IT نصیب فرد میشه. البته مزایای جانبی دیگر هم داره، مثلا اگر شما MVP در رشته SQL Server باشید، قبل از اینکه کسی از قابلیتهای نسخه جدید با خبر بشه، شما این نسخه رو در اختیار خواهید داشت. همچنین دسترسی به منابع دست اول علمی در سایت مایکروسافت که عموم ازش بی بهره هستند و مواردی از این قبیل. ضمنا اعتبار این جایزه میبایست هر سال تمدید بشه و اگر فردی که موفق به دریافت این نشان شده، از  فعالیت خودش بکاهه، ممکنه برای سال بعد از این اعتبار ساقط بشه. این هم قابل ذکره که هر سال MVPها به میهمانی مجلل مایکروسافت دعوت میشن و با Bill Gates دیدار میکنند. 
> متاسفانه تحریم باعث شده تا با وجود زحمات بسیاری از جوانان هموطن، تلاش هاشون به ثمر نرسه. من تنها دو نفر MVP ایرانی میشناسم. یکی سرکار خانم اصلاوی که مقیم کویت هستن و در رشته Directory Services موفق به دریافت MVP شدن. خواهر ایشون در زمینه شبکه فعالیت میکنند و در سایبرتک برای مدتی افتخار همکاری باهاشون داشتم. و یکی آقای آردفروشان که در زمینه Sharepoint جایزه MVP گرفتن با اینکه در ایران ساکن هستند! داستان از این قرار بود که به غیر از دانش عمیق در Sharepoint یک وب سایت خوب و غنی راه اندازی کردن و چندین نفر از افراد خبره در اون مطلب مینوشتند. این سایت مورد توجه مایکروسافت قرار گرفت و آقای آردفروشان یک روز صبح که از خواب بیدار شدن، email مایکروسافت رو در Mailbox خودشون دیدن که تبریک گفته بود! بعد از طی یک سری مراحل قانونی برای اعطای این جایزه متوجه شدند که این فرد یک ایرانیه و MVP رو پس گرفتند. خوشبختانه آقای آردفروشان اقامت دوبی داشتند و با ادعای اینکه ساکن دوبی هستند موفق شدن این نشان با ارزش رو احیا کنن.


چه عرض کنم . از کشور بنگلادش Omar Alzabir می تونه MVP بشه ولی شما نه .  به قول مایک کان جای بسی تاسف است که ...  .

البته شرکت مایکروسافت بدلیل اینکه همسو با سیاست ها دولت آمریکا حرکت می کنه این عمل از اونها بعید نبود  ولی باز بنده عقیده دارم که شرکت های بزرگ دیگه که زیاد سیاسی نیستند با آدم راه میآیند و کاری به ملیت آدم ندارند (البته بنده خودم در مواردی چوب این ملیت را خورده ام که جای گفتن ندارد در کل باعث تاسف است ) .

موفق باشید

----------


## Mostafa_Dindar

> با مدرک MCM آشنایی ندارم. جدیده؟!


سلام ،

از اينكه شما اينقدر با حوصله به سوالات پاسخ ميدين ، واقعا ممنونم .

نميدونم جديده يا نه ، ولي 5 تا مدرك  MCM ( Microsoft Certified Master)  وجود داره كه يكيش مربوط به SQL Server 2008 هست ، در واقع كسي اين مدرك رو ميگيره كه مدرك MCITP يا Microsoft Certified IT Professional  رو در هر دو زمينه Database Administrator  و  DataBase Developer  بگيره .
بعبارتي كدهاي70-432 70-433 70-450 , 70-451 رو با موفقيت پاس كنه

----------


## Mostafa_Dindar

> چه عرض کنم . از کشور بنگلادش Omar Alzabir می تونه MVP بشه ولی شما نه .  به قول مایک کان جای بسی تاسف است که ...  .
> 
> البته شرکت مایکروسافت بدلیل اینکه همسو با سیاست ها دولت آمریکا حرکت می کنه این عمل از اونها بعید نبود  ولی باز بنده عقیده دارم که شرکت های بزرگ دیگه که زیاد سیاسی نیستند با آدم راه میآیند و کاری به ملیت آدم ندارند (البته بنده خودم در مواردی چوب این ملیت را خورده ام که جای گفتن ندارد در کل باعث تاسف است ) .
> 
> موفق باشید



حداقل يك نفر ديگه رو مثال ميزديد كه زياد مستحق نباشه ، يك نگاهي به رزومه اون بنده خدا بندازيد ، كارش خيلي بيسته !

بازهم مايكروسافت خيلي به ايراني لطف ميكنه ، سيسكو كه حتي در يك كشور ديگه هم به شما اجازه نميده در امتحاناتش شركت كنيد

----------


## sahele_sheni

> من که پیدا نکردم


اگه اشتباه نکنم ایشون هستند ! 

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...518&ref=search

----------


## saed2006

سلام
اینده شغل تولید نرم افزار رو از نظر مالی در ایران و جهان چطوری میبینید؟
ایا روزی خواهد امد که برنامه ها  خودشون برنامه بسازند و شاغلین این حوزه بیکار شوند؟
ایا فارغ التحصیلان رشته نرم افزار 10 سال دیگر جزو قشر پول دار جامعه خواهند بود؟ یا پشیمان از خواندن درس در این رشته؟
واقعا اینده را چگونه میبینید؟

----------


## AminSobati

> اگه اشتباه نکنم ایشون هستند ! 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...518&ref=search


بله خودشه!!

----------


## AminSobati

> بازهم مايكروسافت خيلي به ايراني لطف ميكنه ، سيسكو كه حتي در يك كشور ديگه هم به شما اجازه نميده در امتحاناتش شركت كنيد


البته مایکروسافت هم این اجازه رو نمیده، ولی Testing Center ها زیرآبی میرن! چون به نفعشونه که پاسپورت شما و ملیت رو نادیده بگیرن و به پولشون برسن..

----------


## AminSobati

> سلام ،
> 
> از اينكه شما اينقدر با حوصله به سوالات پاسخ ميدين ، واقعا ممنونم .
> 
> نميدونم جديده يا نه ، ولي 5 تا مدرك  MCM ( Microsoft Certified Master)  وجود داره كه يكيش مربوط به SQL Server 2008 هست ، در واقع كسي اين مدرك رو ميگيره كه مدرك MCITP يا Microsoft Certified IT Professional  رو در هر دو زمينه Database Administrator  و  DataBase Developer  بگيره .
> بعبارتي كدهاي70-432 70-433 70-450 , 70-451 رو با موفقيت پاس كنه


ممنون از اطلاع رسانیتون دوست عزیزم، برای SQL Server 2005 این مدرک نبود، اطلاع ندارم از چه زمانی ارائه شده

----------


## AminSobati

> سلام
> اینده شغل تولید نرم افزار رو از نظر مالی در ایران و جهان چطوری میبینید؟
> ایا روزی خواهد امد که برنامه ها  خودشون برنامه بسازند و شاغلین این حوزه بیکار شوند؟
> ایا فارغ التحصیلان رشته نرم افزار 10 سال دیگر جزو قشر پول دار جامعه خواهند بود؟ یا پشیمان از خواندن درس در این رشته؟
> واقعا اینده را چگونه میبینید؟


رقابت در این صنعت زیاده، شرکتهای زیادی فعالیت میکنند. اما حقیقت اینه که همیشه کسی که Expert باشه باز از دیگران پیش میافته. برنامه نویسهای خوب زیادی رو میشناسم که حقوق خوبی دریافت میکنند، اصلا ناامید نباشید، فقط تلاش بیشتری داشته باشید. این جمله گاندی معروفه: یا تلاش کن به اندازه آرزویت، یا آرزو کن به اندازه تلاشت.

روزی که نرم افزارها به جای ما برنامه بنویسند همین الان هم فرارسیده! حتما Form Generatorها و امثالهم رو دیدین. اما این نرم افزارها فقط میتونن کارهای عمومی رو انجام بدن و Customize کردن طبق تمام نیازهای ما ازشون برنمیاد. 

هیچ شغلی جای Business و تجارت رو نمیگیره. در کشورهای دیگه هم برنامه نویسها به ثروتمندی تجار نیستند. ولی فرق اینجاست که در ایران اگر یک برنامه نویس ماهی 900 هزار تومان حقوق بگیره، باید حداقل ماهی 500 هزارتومان اجاره بده، با 400 هزار تومان دیگه همسر و فرزندانش رو اداره کنه (از پارامترهای دیگه مثل قسط ماشین و پس انداز ماهیانه و غیره میگذریم!!). ولی در کشورهای پیشرفته میزان درآمد همه کارمندها با تورم دارای تناسب هست. شاید در آمریکا هم نتونیم بگیم برنامه نویسها پولدار هستند، اما راحت زندگی میکنند و با حداقل حقوق ماهیانه براحتی منزل و اتوموبیل قسطی میخرند، تورهای متنوع و سفرهای جذاب میرن...
این وضعیت یک برنامه نویس ساده بود، چه برسه به اینکه شما کمی همت داشته باشین. یکی از دوستان برنامه نویس من چند سال پیش به استرالیا مهاجرت کرد، بعد از 13-14 ماه تونست درآمد ماهیانش رو به دو برابر برسونه. چون علاقه داشت و سواد خودش رو ارتقا داد. باز هم عقیده دارم با تمام شرایط بد و خوب جامعه ما، کسی که دانش خودش رو افزایش میده واقعا پیشرفت میکنه

----------


## s.Jabbari

سلام اقاي ثباتي
اولا حسوديم ميشه به تاريخ تولدت :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!: 13 :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!: 
دوما يه خواهش  داشتم
ميشه يك تاپيك در تالار sql server  ايجاد كنيد و كساني كه مي خوهن تو امتحانات مايكروسافت شركت كنند رو اونجا راهنمايي كنيد.و اگه بشه نمونه سوالاتي در اون بخش قرار بديد.
ما هم دعا مي كنبم داداش اوباما اين تحريم ها رو بي خيال بشه!!!!
و شما به حقتون برسين
ممنون از توجهتون

----------


## AminSobati

> سلام اقاي ثباتي
> اولا حسوديم ميشه به تاريخ تولدت13
> دوما يه خواهش  داشتم
> ميشه يك تاپيك در تالار sql server  ايجاد كنيد و كساني كه مي خوهن تو امتحانات مايكروسافت شركت كنند رو اونجا راهنمايي كنيد.و اگه بشه نمونه سوالاتي در اون بخش قرار بديد.
> ما هم دعا مي كنبم داداش اوباما اين تحريم ها رو بي خيال بشه!!!!
> و شما به حقتون برسين
> ممنون از توجهتون


سلام،
در تاپیک دوره آموزشی زیاد در مورد امتحانات بحث شده، میتونین اونجا ادامه بدین اگر سوال دارین. من در خدمت هستم

----------


## kamal14953

سلام استاد.خسته نباشید
من دو سوال داشتم.شما چه سالی وارد دانشگاه شدید و دقیقا کدام دانشگاه درس خواندید؟
و  دوم اینکه خودتون کدامیک از امتحانهای sql 2008 را داده اید و اگه ممکنه لیست امتحانائی که دادید رو با سالش و محل امتحانتون بدهید.
با تشکر

----------


## solaleh

سلام استاد
جدا خسته نباشید.
واقعا میخواستم بدونم اگر موقعیت الان رو نداشتید، به عنوان یک برنامه نویس هیچ وقت حاضر میشدید یک جای دولتی کار کنید.(با توجه به شرایط و محدودیت هایی که یک کار دولتی میتونه داشته باشه، مثل کار روتین، رشد علمی پایین!! و ...)

----------


## AminSobati

> سلام استاد.خسته نباشید
> من دو سوال داشتم.شما چه سالی وارد دانشگاه شدید و دقیقا کدام دانشگاه درس خواندید؟
> و  دوم اینکه خودتون کدامیک از امتحانهای sql 2008 را داده اید و اگه ممکنه لیست امتحانائی که دادید رو با سالش و محل امتحانتون بدهید.
> با تشکر


سلام، با این همه جزئیات نکنه ویزای کار آمریکا رو میخواین برام بگیرین!!

فعلا این رو ببینید:


https://mcp.microsoft.com/authenticate/validatemcp.aspx
Transcript ID: 674532
Access Code: aminsobati

----------


## AminSobati

> سلام استاد
> جدا خسته نباشید.
> واقعا میخواستم بدونم اگر موقعیت الان رو نداشتید، به عنوان یک برنامه نویس هیچ وقت حاضر میشدید یک جای دولتی کار کنید.(با توجه به شرایط و محدودیت هایی که یک کار دولتی میتونه داشته باشه، مثل کار روتین، رشد علمی پایین!! و ...)


سلام،
حال و هوای شرکت خصوصی بیشتر مطلوبه برام چون همیشه از بالا فشار روی پرسنل اعمال میشه برای کیفیت بهتر و این خودش عامل پیشرفته. 
در سازمانهای دولتی (البته نه همشون) خود مدیر تحت فشار نیست چه برسه به پرسنل! همه خیالشون راحته که هر طور کار کنند سر وقت حقوق رو میگیرند. ولی شرکت خصوصی همیشه در لبه پرتگاهه و ناچاره تلاش دو برابر داشته باشه

----------


## kamal14953

> سلام، با این همه جزئیات نکنه ویزای کار آمریکا رو میخواین برام بگیرین!!
> 
> فعلا این رو ببینید:
> 
> 
> https://mcp.microsoft.com/authenticate/validatemcp.aspx
> Transcript ID: 674532
> Access Code: aminsobati


نه استاد.
می خوام اگر توی ایران درس خوندید به بچه ها بگید که مثلا شما با فلان دانشگاه هم تونستید امین ثباتی بشید.نابغه sql.اصلا قصد ناراحت کردنتان رو نداشتم.فقط چون هیچ و قت به این سوال پاسخ ندادین می خواستم بدونم.می  تونید پاسخ ندید.به هر حال شما یکه تازید.در همه چیز.اخلاق ،منش و دانش خود.

----------


## AminSobati

> نه استاد.
> می خوام اگر توی ایران درس خوندید به بچه ها بگید که مثلا شما با فلان دانشگاه هم تونستید امین ثباتی بشید.نابغه sql.اصلا قصد ناراحت کردنتان رو نداشتم.فقط چون هیچ و قت به این سوال پاسخ ندادین می خواستم بدونم.می  تونید پاسخ ندید.به هر حال شما یکه تازید.در همه چیز.اخلاق ،منش و دانش خود.


دوست عزیزم،
بعنوان حسن ختام این گفتگوی صمیمانه، میخوام به همه کسانی که من رو میشناسند بگم شخصا مخالف این هستم که اطلاعات من رو مرتبط با دوره های گذرونده شده در انگلیس بدونین. تک تک هموطنان من میتونن یک امین ثباتی و بسیار برتر از اون باشند، اگر فقط:
1) عجله نکنند و نخوان ره چند ساله رو چند ماهه برن
2) در مسیرشون پشتکار داشته باشند و با اعقتاد گام بردارند و یقین داشته باشند که هدف در دسترسشون هست

اینکه میگن فلانی خوب SQL Server بلده چون در انگلیس کار کرده درست مشابه این هست که میگن تو زبان انگلیسیت خوب هست چون چند ماه اونجا بودی! یادمه یکی از همکارانم اونجا به من گفت تو خیلی بهتر از غیر انگلیسیهایی که چند ساله اینجا هستن صحبت میکنی. اگر داستان حفظ کردن 2000 لغت رو در پستهای قبلی مطالعه کرده باشید، پی میبرید که من تمام این مهارت رو از ایران با خودم بردم و فقط چند اصطلاح جدید در طی چند ماه اقامتم یاد گرفتم!
موضوع SQL Server هم عینا همین هست. یقین بدونین اگر چنین مسافرتی برام پیش نمیومد، باز هم به خاطر MCSD موضوع SQL Server رو جدی میگرفتم و باز هم SQL Server من رو شیفته خودش میکرد و باز هم تمام وقتم رو روی SQL Server میگذاشتم و باز هم در جایگاه الان بودم.
اغلب ما (اول از همه خود من) چیزی رو که بدست آوردنش به نظرمون سخت میاد، براش بهانه میتراشیم! بیاین کمر همت ببندیم و ثابت کنیم هیچ چیزی دور از دسترس ما آریایی ها نیست!

----------


## m.hamidreza

> بله خودشه!!


البته استاد الان تپل مپل تر و خوش تیپ تر هستن!  :لبخند:

----------


## Dr.Bronx

با تشکر از جناب امین ثباتی که به صبر و تحمل تمام سوال های کاربران محترم رو پاسخ دادند

از همینجا از طرف خودم و جامعه برنامه نویس از شما تشکر می کنم و به داشتن مدیر توانمند و لایقی همچون شما افتخار می کنم.

امیدوارم که در تمامی مراحل زندگی موفق و سربلند باشید ./

موفق و موید باشید ./

پایان صندلی داغ شماره پنج

----------

